# Der Rocky Mountain FLOW Thread



## Soulbrother (10. Januar 2007)

*Ich finde dieser Fred war längst überfällig und hoffe ihr seht das auch so?!*  

Das Meinige: 








...im noch aktuellen Zustand,der sich in den nächsten Tagen allerdings ein wenig ändern wird!


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

Ja dann stell ich doch meins auch gleich rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Januar 2007)

Find ich nen Super Thread! War echt schön langsam mal überfällig! Stell auch mal was rein bei gelegenheit..


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Januar 2007)

Und hier mal meine Spaten Edition:









Sind alte Fotos, als es noch ungefahren war. Meins schaut z.Z. ungefähr aus wie s.d's Rasouli


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Januar 2007)




----------



## el Lingo (10. Januar 2007)

Schick schaut es aus, obwohl ich glaube, dass es mit schwarz statt weiss besser aussehen würde. So sind die Geschmäcker eben. Hast Du Dir die Kurbeln (Evolve?) pulvern lassen?


----------



## s.d (10. Januar 2007)

Nein die Kurbeln gibts/gabs so zu kaufen


----------



## Alesana (10. Januar 2007)




----------



## el Lingo (10. Januar 2007)

Dann ist es aber eine Prodigy DH!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Januar 2007)

Moin

Feine Sache, dass mit dem FLOW-Thread. Hier mal mein "Aufbau" vom Sommer letzten Jahres. Also schon ein älteres Bild: Neu seit dem ist ne Formula ORO K24 als "Ersatz für die Hayes:





MfG


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Januar 2007)

Unglaublich,aber bis auf eine Ausnahme bisher nur SE´s   

Mit meinen vorläufigen Updates bin ich heute auch schon fertig geworden:




Gewicht liegt momentan bei 13,2Kg

Vieviel wiegen eure denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (11. Januar 2007)

12,1


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2007)

@Soulbrother:   Des gefällt mir echt gut. Besonders mit der Manitou.
Perfekt für spaßige Touren aufgebaut 

Hoffe mal das ich mein Reaper auch nhier im Flöwthraed posten kann.....ist ja der Vorgänger.

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Januar 2007)

Aber sicher,...ganz klar gehört das UR-FLOW hier hinein!!!
Sogar in der genialen Flame LackierungSEHR GEIL!

Gewicht?


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2007)

Hier mal meine Baustelle.
Der Sattel ist schon verkauft, Lenker und Vorbau sind nur dran damit man sich daran festhalten kann, Bremse ist auch nur die alte, vorhandene Verbau und vom Endstadium ist mein Rasouli leider noch weit entfernt. Da müssen erstmal die finanziellen Mittel erarbeitet werden, um dem Rad endlich seinen verdienten Zustand zu erschaffen.





FLO


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2007)

Und hinterm Flow steht der Umbau vom RMX!? 
Sag mal, wo liegen eigentlich die Einsatzbereiche von Switch und RMX bei Dir? Sind schon sehr dicht, wo sie sich vorne nur um 2cm unterscheiden, oder? Sehen wir Dich beim Treffen?


----------



## s.d (11. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube Flos Signatur lässt auf Einiges schließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Unglaublich,aber bis auf eine Ausnahme bisher nur SE´s
> 
> 
> > Ein Freund von mir hat das Flow in rot-weißer Flammenlackierung! Einmalig.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Januar 2007)

> Ein Freund von mir hat das Flow in rot-weißer Flammenlackierung! Einmalig.




2002 hatte der Wade sein Flow auf der Eurobike zugunsten Tareks Rehafinanzierung versteigert,hat dein Freund etwa dieses hier?
Denn *das* ist definitiv eine einmalige Signature Edition!.


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Januar 2007)

Ja er hat das versteigerte Flammenflow, nicht das auf dem bild.


----------



## s.d (12. Januar 2007)

Ich muss ma n Bild davon machen die Flammen haben die form wie beim meinem Slayer oder dem Reaper vom LB Jörg. Der Übergang ist allerdings nicht so weit vorne sondern eher mittig und es ist vorn rot und hinten weiß


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ja er hat das versteigerte Flammenflow, nicht das auf dem bild.



Dann muß wohl in den darauffolgenden Jahren ein weiteres Fro-Flow versteigert worden sein ,denn das auf dem Bild ist das von mir bereits genannte mit dem glücklichen Käufer unmittelbar nach der Versteigerung.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte er es damals für rund 1500,- ersteigert !

@ s.d : ein Bild davon wäre klasse


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2007)

Bild....schnell 


G.


----------



## s.d (17. Januar 2007)

So mein rasouli hat heut ne neue Gabel bekommen: 





das U-turn ist schon echt saugeil zum jumpen und streeten runter und für singletrails voll auf


----------



## --dig-- (19. Januar 2007)

na dann muß ich wohl auch....





gruß, jens


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2007)

Entgegen all meiner Befürchtungen,bzgl. meiner 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle ,habe ich nun festgestellt,daß diese mir den ungedämpften Einsatz meines Rasouli´s doch nicht so krumm nehmen wie ursprünglich angenommen.Die Schläge ins Kreuz hatten keine Auswirkungen





Und somit muß es nicht mehr sein Dasein als Bäcker-Brötchenholen-Bike fristen,sondern kann künftig genauso gerockt werden wie seine Hinterbau gedämpften Kumpels im Stall.





*I LOVE MY RASOULI*


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2007)

@ s.d

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(s.d @ 29.1.07:Wertung: 
... bist du dir mit 16,5 rahmengröße sicher? ich glaub da gabs nur 15, 16 usw schau mal unter bei der Rahmennummer steht das auch dabei ist das en 2003er oder ein 2004er würd mich mal interessieren Danke)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hmmm,sicher bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr,denn:
im RM Katalog von ´04 waren die Größen 15,0/16,5/18,0/19,0 angegeben *und **auf dem aufgeklebten Rahmensticker mit der Größenangabe hat **ebenfalls 16,5 gestanden!* Gekauft habe ich den Rahmen im* August`04 *!


*ABER:*
*Ich war eben nochmal im Keller nachschauen:
Unter dem Tretlager steht 16 und die NR. lautet RMB 03... !*
  



Welche Größe hast du denn?Wieviel wiegt deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @ s.d
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> (s.d @ 29.1.07:Wertung:
> ...



Also ich fahr auch 16,5"! Aber ich hab auch schon ein 2003er Baujahr! Also absolut oldschool im Gegendsatz zu manch anderen Rasoulis 
mfg Rob


----------



## s.d (31. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab auch ein 2003er und hab 15er, mein Kumpel der 2sixguy hat auch ein 2003er und 16er


----------



## Jendo (31. Januar 2007)

Ich bin fest der Meinung das es 2003 nie einen Flow Rahmen gab mit 16"! Dafür gibt es ja schlussendlich den 16,5"er siehe auch hier!
Und das Rasouli hat ja nur ne andere Lackierung als das Flow, also warum sollte der Herstelleer extra eine Rahmengröße dazwischen anbieten...ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.
mfg Rob


----------



## TurboLenzen (1. Februar 2007)

hey ho, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=38881&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Wir lesen uns,


----------



## s.d (1. Februar 2007)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob die 16 am Tretlager was zu sagen hat vielleicht ist damit auch 16,5 gemeint
Jendo könntest du vielleicht mal bei dir schauen ob da 16,5 oder 16 am Tretlager steht?


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob die 16 am Tretlager was zu sagen hat vielleicht ist damit auch 16,5 gemeint
> Jendo könntest du vielleicht mal bei dir schauen ob da 16,5 oder 16 am Tretlager steht?



So Stefan...
also bei mir steht die RMBxxxxxxx und darunter definitv die 16,5!
gruß


----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Da du ja auch definitiv ein 03er hast bin ich jetzt komplett verwirrt 
Naja ist ja eigentlich auch ziemlich egal


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2007)

Na prima,schön das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben....und ich deswegen nachts um 1.00,zum nachschauen in den Keller gegangen bin


----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Ich geh immmer gerne in den Keller zu meinen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

dann lasst uns doch mal mit dem Zollstock nachmessen und dann in Zoll umrechen
Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt...


----------



## bestmove (2. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Ich geh immmer gerne in den Keller zu meinen Bikes



  Da hatta Recht


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Februar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Na prima,schön das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben....und ich deswegen nachts um 1.00,zum nachschauen in den Keller gegangen bin



hahahahaha   zu geil!


----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> dann lasst uns doch mal mit dem Zollstock nachmessen und dann in Zoll umrechen
> Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt...



Darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht es muss hald nur sehr genau und vorallem mit der gleichen Methode gemessen werden


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2007)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Rasouli´s - Zollstock -Bierchen - RM Treffen Wi-berg !


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=39787&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Viel Spaß dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## Sw!tch (9. Februar 2007)

is das echt... sieht hammer aus


----------



## Jendo (9. Februar 2007)

sieht mir eher nach Photoshop aus 
Das orginal Bild ist doch auch noch in seiner Galerie.


----------



## K!vin (11. Februar 2007)

ich hab ma ne frage:welche Sattelstangen größe brauch man für das 
Flow DJ ? ich finde niergens wo die Angaben dafür


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Februar 2007)

Sattelstützdurchmesser ist 27,2mm

greets,


----------



## K!vin (11. Februar 2007)

dankööö


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (11. Februar 2007)

Hier mein neues!


----------



## Alesana (11. Februar 2007)

mach den sattel tiefer, stell ihn nen bisschen steiler und travel die gabel um 2-3cm und mach das kettenblatt nach aussen. dann ist das rad top


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Februar 2007)

@KLO-3xPPP-I: Fahr dein Flow wie dir es gefällt! Ich find den Aufbau ganz Ok. Sicher es gibt verbesserungspotenzial, aber alles zu seiner Zeit..
Das Kettenblatt muss auf die Innenseite sonst stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht. Was fehlt ist ein Bash dann würde es anders ausschauen..

over and out,


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (11. Februar 2007)

Mache die Woche eh noch ne neue Stütze rein und dann stell ich die natürlich auch anders ein... Ne neue Gabel is auch schon in planung! Habs jetzt nur mal schnell zusammengesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (11. Februar 2007)

Was bringt es bitte, wenn der Sattel vorn noch höher kommt????


----------



## Alesana (11. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> @KLO-3xPPP-I: Fahr dein Flow wie dir es gefällt! Ich find den Aufbau ganz Ok. Sicher es gibt verbesserungspotenzial, aber alles zu seiner Zeit..
> Das Kettenblatt muss auf die Innenseite sonst stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht. Was fehlt ist ein Bash dann würde es anders ausschauen..
> 
> over and out,




bei singlespeed ist das doch sowas von egal, da spacert man hinten einfach um und schon passt die kettenlinie wieder und es sieht schonmal besser aus (auch wenn mtb kettenblätter bei singlespeed nie gut aussehen werden.)


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Ich muss ma n Bild davon machen die Flammen haben die form wie beim meinem Slayer oder dem Reaper vom LB Jörg. Der Übergang ist allerdings nicht so weit vorne sondern eher mittig und es ist vorn rot und hinten weiß



Lieber s.d.,denkst du bitte mal noch daran dieses Bild zu machen?Das wäre ganz hervorragend! 

Denn außer mir,glaube ich,hatte zumindest auch der Jörg   noch brennendes Interresse daran!


----------



## s.d (14. Februar 2007)

ja ich wollte eigentlich schon letztes Jahr eins machen werde so schnell wie möglich eins reinstellen.


----------



## Alesana (14. Februar 2007)

derbst gammeliges flow dj von mir:


----------



## Xexano (21. Februar 2007)

Jetzt mal eine blöde Frage von mir, ich habe aber die Zahlen grad nicht zur Hand:

Welche Tretlagergehäuse-Breite hat das Rasouli?

Ich muss mir nämlich ein X-Type-Innenlager bestellen (Race Face) und die gibt es in 68/73mm, 83 mm oder 100 mm


----------



## Alesana (21. Februar 2007)

nimm die 68/73


----------



## SlayMe (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
hier ist mein neues Rocky. Es ist noch nicht ganz aufgebaut, aber jetzt ist ja Wochenende und dann sollte es schon fertig werden.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Februar 2007)

sehr schön!
Schon mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (23. Februar 2007)

Leider nicht - ich hab noch nicht mal ne Personenwaage. Aber es ist eher auf der schweren Seite. Die Komponenten sind alle günstig oder aus älteren Rädern und was so noch rumlag und optisch gepasst hat. Daher fast immer schwer.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

kKLO--PPPPAPIER

sau geil...


----------



## Puky Pitt (1. März 2007)

meins ist auch endlich wieder fahrbereit


----------



## iNSANE! (1. März 2007)

Ui Krass! Wie hoch baut die Shiver? 100 oder 80mm?
Selber lackiert? Wie heisst der Farbton? (RAL)


----------



## SlayMe (1. März 2007)

Ich habe da ein schönes Projekt im Auge und brauche dafür etwas Geld. Darum verkaufe ich jetzt mein neues Flow, gerade erst am Wochenende aufgebaut, auch schon wieder. Ohne es jemals gefahren zu sein.  Es bricht mir fast das Herz, aber besser das Flow als das Slayer. Wer Interesse hat, schaut einfach mal in den bikemarkt oder schickt mir ne PM. Hier noch ein Foto


----------



## Puky Pitt (2. März 2007)

@ iNSANE!: shiver hat 120mm was ma beim fahrn leider auf gut merkt. der farbton ist RAL 5015 Himmelblau, auf dem bild durch en photoshop aber etwas abweichend. Lackiert wurde es von nem lackierer aber an so manchen stellen könnt ma meinen es wär selfmade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pacmän__ (18. März 2007)

tata hier is mein neues Flow   garantiert das leichteste von allen^^


----------



## s.d (18. März 2007)

Schick aber das lilane rockt mehr


----------



## Pacmän__ (18. März 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Schick aber das lilane rockt mehr



nene mein gt is schon lila.. das rocky in bad ass black kommt schon geil wenn das fertig is uiuiuiui komplette diabolus ausstattung und das rockt wie sau


----------



## 2sixguy (21. März 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Schick aber das lilane rockt mehr



Yo s.d hast recht mann, mein lilanes is schon im Keller, gibt aber erst richtige fotos wenn nächste we mein Hr fertig ist, weil weiße felgen stinken! Cheers


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. März 2007)

Alda Vadda! Das lilane ist so geil!
Ich find des vom Päcman auch schick...


----------



## jota (2. April 2007)

tach
ich habs getan  

gerade auf ibäh 
 Flow Zero rahmen 16,5 zoll neu
der gehört jetzt mir!!.



aber welche teilchen in welcher farbe ist jetzt die frage.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. April 2007)

*GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!* 

*Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.*


----------



## TurboLenzen (3. April 2007)

Schau mal auf die BellaCoola Seite. da gibts passende Laufräder. Rote Naben und rote Felgen. Sieht Super am Zero aus! Ansonsten vielleicht ne weiße Gabel und paar weiße kleinigkeiten machen sich gut...

greets,


----------



## Alesana (3. April 2007)

ab jetzt geht das flowsterben bei mir los. hab nen kleinen riss am oberrohr direkt an der schweißnaht zum steuerrohr. muha das wird lustig :>


----------



## Xexano (4. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ab jetzt geht das flowsterben bei mir los. hab nen kleinen riss am oberrohr direkt an der schweißnaht zum steuerrohr. muha das wird lustig :>



Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus?!?  

Du hast doch ein Flow DJ vom letzten Jahr, richtig? Dann befindest du dich noch im Garantie-Bereich... also einfach zum Händler, zeigen, zu BA schicken, neues Flow anfordern und fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2sixguy (4. April 2007)

Hier ma mein flow dj: 12,52kg richtig lässig zu fahren.dazu schauts no saugut aus. Cheers


----------



## Flow.Zero (4. April 2007)

2sixguy schrieb:


> Hier ma mein flow dj: 12,52kg richtig lässig zu fahren.dazu schauts no saugut aus. Cheers



Du Depp hast dir des ibeampatent gholt!
Ansonsten: Sick oida, fetter Karren!


----------



## 2sixguy (4. April 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Du Depp hast dir des ibeampatent gholt!
> Ansonsten: Sick oida, fetter Karren!



Ha ha ha, doch der schwule tarn sattl is no im shop................ Also wennd den brausch leg in weg.


----------



## s.d (4. April 2007)

hah sauber des kettenblatt rockt mal gwaltig. Den saddl nimmt er schon nur ich weiß nicht ob der Edgar Haare als Währung zulässt  hahaeh a witzle gschissen oh man ist des gay des drecks wetter aber morge gots in da wald


----------



## Flow.Zero (4. April 2007)

Au ja i bin dabei! Und ja, ich nehm den. Wenn ich wieder Geld hab


----------



## el Lingo (5. April 2007)

Könnt Ihr dieses dämliche Gequatsche nicht einfach mal sein lassen?


----------



## 2sixguy (5. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr dieses dämliche Gequatsche nicht einfach mal sein lassen?



he bürschle! it zum fudra ofanga!


----------



## meth3434 (5. April 2007)

Kannst DU dein dummes Gequatsche nicht mal unterbinden EL LINGO???

meth


----------



## Sw!tch (5. April 2007)

zicken ey  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (5. April 2007)

servus zusammen,

bin seit gestern stolzer besitzer einer flow 3.0 rahmen von 2005 (??) in weiss mit gelben decals. zz mache ich mir gedanken was da so alles drann soll. habe gestern ne neue schwarze truvativ stylo 3.0 kurbel, ein x9 schaltwerk und schonmal hinten meine alte aber feine hope mini verbaut. einen goldenen hope headset und ne goldene hope sattelklemme habe ich gestern bestellt. 
ich will das bike als enduro / touren bike aufbauen. habt ihr mal eine empfehlung für eine gabel ? hatte da an die pike gedacht, steckachse sollte schon sein. am liebsten hätte ich die pace rc40 fighter mit steckachse, aber die ist zz finanziell nicht drinn. bin also für jeden tip dankbar.
laufräder werden wohl aus hope pro2 naben und dt 5.1er felgen gebastelt, die haben sich an meinem specialized enduro schon bewährt.

so, nach ostern gibt's ein paar bilder, bis spider und schöne feiertage...


----------



## el Lingo (5. April 2007)

Ich denke, mit der Pike triffst Du eine gute Wahl! Alternativ könntest Du auch noch eine 130mm Marzocchi nehmen, vielleicht sogar mit ETA-System.

Nur ein einziges Mal werde ich mein Prinzip brechen und diese unter dem Nullpunkt des sinnvollen Gehalts liegenden Post (Meth) kommentieren:
Ist schon lustig, wie Du mit zweierlei Maß misst! Macht der TurboLenzen einen Kommentar zu dem Gequassel der Jungs ist alles ok, mache ich einen Kommentar, mußt Du etwas völlig sinnfreies dazu geben. Allein damit hast Du deinen Post schon ad absurdum geführt und solltest ihn daher eher auf Deine Post beziehen.
Und jetzt kannst Du dazu schreiben, was Du willst.


----------



## Kind der Küste (5. April 2007)

hier ist mal meines eines!


----------



## s.d (5. April 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> bin seit gestern stolzer besitzer einer flow 3.0 rahmen von 2005 (??) in weiss mit gelben decals. zz mache ich mir gedanken was da so alles drann soll. habe gestern ne neue schwarze truvativ stylo 3.0 kurbel, ein x9 schaltwerk und schonmal hinten meine alte aber feine hope mini verbaut. einen goldenen hope headset und ne goldene hope sattelklemme habe ich gestern bestellt.
> ich will das bike als enduro / touren bike aufbauen. habt ihr mal eine empfehlung für eine gabel ? hatte da an die pike gedacht, steckachse sollte schon sein. am liebsten hätte ich die pace rc40 fighter mit steckachse, aber die ist zz finanziell nicht drinn. bin also für jeden tip dankbar.
> ...



Also Pike ist gut wenn du auch ma dirtjumpen willst weil se mit uturn hald schön runterdrehen kannst und sich die Karre mit weniger Federweg  beim dirten besser fährt finde ich. Wenn du die Absenkfunktion nur als Kletterhilfe willst dann würd ich ETA nehmen weils viel schneller geht und du die Gabel weiter absenken kannst.


EL Lingo nicht so aufregen mehr riden.
was war den an meinem Post so schlimm? Hab doch nur geschrieben das ich das Flow vom 2sixguy toll finde ok noch ein bisschen was was nicht unbedingt hier rein müsste. Aber auch du schreibst manchmal Zeug hier rein was nicht unbedingt nötig wäre. Ich schreib sowieso nicht wirklich oft was weils mir eigentlich zu blöd ist und ich meine Zeit lieber anderweitig nutze. Falls dir das immer noch zu viel ist gibt es hier noch die schöne Funktion Benutzer ignorieren. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## sluette (5. April 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Also Pike ist gut wenn du auch ma dirtjumpen willst weil se mit uturn hald schön runterdrehen kannst und sich die Karre mit weniger Federweg  beim dirten besser fährt finde ich. Wenn du die Absenkfunktion nur als Kletterhilfe willst dann würd ich ETA nehmen weils viel schneller geht und du die Gabel weiter absenken kannst.



also dirtjumpen mache ich eh nicht, habe mir letztes jahr noch charmant das radiusköpfchen im linken ellebogen beim biken gebrochen. die pike wäre schon erste wahl, welche marzocchi könnt ihr empfehlen. ich finde eigentlich nur noch so 150mm teile die wahrscheinlich zu lang sein sollten, oder ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. April 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> also dirtjumpen mache ich eh nicht, habe mir letztes jahr noch charmant das radiusköpfchen im linken ellebogen beim biken gebrochen. die pike wäre schon erste wahl, welche marzocchi könnt ihr empfehlen. ich finde eigentlich nur noch so 150mm teile die wahrscheinlich zu lang sein sollten, oder ?



Moin Moin

Ich hab nach langem suchen letztes Jahr noch so eine für mein FLOW bekommen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/249628/cat/500/ppuser/26744

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Z1 FR1 von 2005 mit 130mm perfekt fürs FLOW. Wollte mir damals auch die PIKE holen und hätte es auch gemacht, wenn ich die Z1 nicht gefunden hätte. Vielleicht hast ja Glück und findest noch eine. Funzen tut bestimmt auch ne ältere DJI mit 130mm FW.
Also, gleich losschlagen und ne PIKE holen oder weitersuchen...

PS:Hier im Forum "geistert" auch noch n FLOW mit ner 66 rum.  Nur soviel zum maximalen FW.
Und weiter "verwirrende"  Lektüre findest Du unter hier 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. April 2007)

was haltet ihr von einer sherman flick mit 130mm federweg ?


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2007)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> hier ist mal meines eines!




Vor lauter komischen gegenseitigen Anmachen fast übersehen.

Wirklich ein extrem schönes Flow, sehr geile Teile verbaut, nur der Nobby Nic lässt mich immer wieder staunen. 
Aber alles in allem wohl eines der schönsten Flows hier!


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. April 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus?!?
> 
> Du hast doch ein Flow DJ vom letzten Jahr, richtig? Dann befindest du dich noch im Garantie-Bereich... also einfach zum Händler, zeigen, zu BA schicken, neues Flow anfordern und fertig...



Naja im Garantie-Breich befindet es sich schon noch. Aber der Riss ist sicher auf Selbstverschulden zurück zu führen. Das heißt im Klartext, KEINE Garantie!

schönes WE...


----------



## 2sixguy (6. April 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einer sherman flick mit 130mm federweg ?



Hey, keine sherman!! Mit der gibts nur stress hab letztes jahr(vom Bikeshop aus) 10-15 shermans eingeschickt! Pike!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Naja im Garantie-Breich befindet es sich schon noch. Aber der Riss ist sicher auf Selbstverschulden zurück zu führen. Das heißt im Klartext, KEINE Garantie!
> 
> schönes WE...



Egal ob es selbsverschulen war.(was des auch immer bei einem DirtJumpRahmen heißt) 
Wenn es einen Riß hat, hat es einen Riß der da net hingehört.
Also solange keine Stauchung daneben ist
Außerdem ist beim Flow net der Ersatzrahmen des teuere sonder des Versenden vom neuen Rahmen.
Probieren und einen neuen bekommen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

Oh, düdüdü ein versehen.


----------



## Alesana (7. April 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Naja im Garantie-Breich befindet es sich schon noch. Aber der Riss ist sicher auf Selbstverschulden zurück zu führen. Das heißt im Klartext, KEINE Garantie!
> 
> schönes WE...




ich weiß, wie ich mein rad zu fahren hab und fahr sauber, keine hangups usw. wird mit sicherheit ein garantiefall, aber ich schick es erst kurz vorm abi ein, weil ich bis dahin noch nen bisschen fahren will und danach erstma eh keine zeit hab. und wenn ich seh was hier für rahmen ausgetauscht worden sind, die wirklich selbstverschulden waren, zum beispiel kettenstreben durch kettenklemmer durchgerissen oder der eine der sein steuerrohr weggerissen hat weil er immer am double zu kurz war und mit der gabel dagegen geknallt ist,  werd ich wohl schon garantie bekommen. Höchstens du machst seit neuestem die Garantiesachen, da bekomm ich dann wohl keinen, da du mich ja eh nicht leiden magst


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. April 2007)

Beruht nur auf Gegenseitigkeit! Ich meinte es Anfangs gut.. Aber der Zug ist abgefahren!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. April 2007)

Oh Mann, ich hab jetz dann keine Lust mehr.
Fechtet eure Feindseligkeiten woanders aus, das gehört hier nicht rein! 
Das was wir da oben gemacht haben war wenigstens nur Spaß und ja, es gehört wirklich nicht in den Flow Thread.
Vielleicht sollte man mal hier einen Thread aufmachen, wo man sich streiten kann...


----------



## Alesana (7. April 2007)

> Beruht nur auf Gegenseitigkeit!




siehst du, genau das mein ich. Ich hab nirgends ein schlechtes Wort über dich gelassen. Und ich hab dich auch nirgends doof angemacht. Und ich mein woher soll die Gegenseitigkeit kommen, wenn ich dich garnicht kenne. Ich hab ja nirgends geschrieben, ich kann dich nicht leiden -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (7. April 2007)

Rocky-Community=Eine Gemeinschaft von User, die ein Rocky fahren und sich immer mit anderen Rocky-Besitzer streiten... 

Zumindest erweckt es manchmal so den Anschein! Nichts für ungut!  

@Alesana: Ich kenn mich jetzt da nicht aus, aber erlischt nicht die Garantie dann, wenn du den Riss nicht sofort reklamierst, sondern das ganze noch weiter ausreizt?! (Also "Rahmen-schrotten"?! Zumal die Zerstörung ab diesem Punkt mehr oder weniger "beabsichtigt" wird...)

Wollte ich nur mal so fragen/warnen...  Ist ja nicht mein Frame, kannste ja damit machen, was du willst!


----------



## Alesana (7. April 2007)

Was soll man machen, wenn man fahren will, aber kaum mehr Zeit hat? In 3 Wochen wirds eh ernst und dann kann ichs erstmal vergessen Rad zu fahren und dann hat die ganze Sache genug Zeit. Ich cruise zurzeit eh nur rum, weil alles zum fahren hier ist ******** und so.


----------



## 2sixguy (9. April 2007)

Richtig! Wenn Rocky keine Garantie auf den Bruch gibt, ist das echt arm! @Turbolenzen, wenn du ein RMX abreisst erwartest doch auch ein neues?! Ich mein Canonndale, Cube, usw. Haben kein problem nen kaputten Frame auszutauschen! Alesana Richtig so!


----------



## BikerAndy (9. April 2007)

Hi,
hab mir im Winter auch n Flow Rahmen gekauft und jetzt ist er endlich fertig. Wollte ein schönes Freeride Hardtail aufbauen und ich denke das ist mir auch gelungen war gestern zum ersten Mal auf Tour damit und es fährt sich einfach traumhaft. Auch finde ich dass sich die 150mm Gabel super fährt obwohl man hier im Forum ja geteilter Meinung über 150mm im Flow ist. 
Und hier ist es mein Flow:





Größeres Bild gibts HIER
Gruß Andy


----------



## Jendo (9. April 2007)

BikerAndy schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir im Winter auch n Flow Rahmen gekauft und jetzt ist er endlich fertig. Wollte ein schönes Freeride Hardtail aufbauen und ich denke das ist mir auch gelungen war gestern zum ersten Mal auf Tour damit und es fährt sich einfach traumhaft. Auch finde ich dass sich die 150mm Gabel super fährt obwohl man hier im Forum ja geteilter Meinung über 150mm im Flow ist.
> Und hier ist es mein Flow:
> 
> ...



Sehr heißes Bike!
Ich schließe mich aber deiner Meinung nach an das eine Froke mit 150mm durch aus richtig Spaß macht. Fahre seit ca einer Woche meine Z150 ausm Switch im Rasouli! Völlig anderes Fahrgefühl, aber sehr spaßig.
mfg Rob


----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2007)

Sehr geiles Flow.

El Roberto, mich würde aber auch ein Bild deines Rasoulis mit der Z150 interessieren.
Zudem ist mir heute in Wildbad aufgefallen das dieses Schaltwerk an meinem rmx gar nicht mir gehört.........

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. April 2007)

Da mal mein neues...









cheers,


----------



## 2sixguy (10. April 2007)

@Turbolenzen, Schickes Bike!!!! Hau dir noch Schwalbe TableTop drauf, Lenker Bisl Cutten, und nen Dirt Sattl. Dann Rockt der Karren Derbe! Proscht


----------



## accutrax (10. April 2007)

@BikerAndy....

SUPER!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. April 2007)

2sixguy schrieb:


> @Turbolenzen, Schickes Bike!!!! Hau dir noch Schwalbe TableTop drauf, Lenker Bisl Cutten, und nen Dirt Sattl. Dann Rockt der Karren Derbe! Proscht



Hey, 

Lenker ist schon kurz genug; Sattel ist immer noch nicht lieferbar, wird aber auf jeden Fall gewechselt und Schwalbe fahr ich aus Prinzip nicht!  
Ein kleines Optisches Gimmick wird auch noch geändert... Updates folgen dann...

Gruß,


----------



## 2sixguy (10. April 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Lenker ist schon kurz genug; Sattel ist immer noch nicht lieferbar, wird aber auf jeden Fall gewechselt und Schwalbe fahr ich aus Prinzip nicht!
> Ein kleines Optisches Gimmick wird auch noch geändert... Updates folgen dann...
> ...



Allrigth, Tabletop sind der Killer sauleicht!
Was wiegt dein Flow? Hast es schon gewogen? Hast du in Gap jetzt Dirts?


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. April 2007)

Gewogen hab ich es nocht nicht. Mach ich nachher mal.
Im Bikepark Oberammergau gibt es dieses Jahr eine komplett neue Dirt Line. Da werd ich es richtig schön ausfahren können! Sind ja nur 15 min. von mir..

peace,


----------



## 2sixguy (10. April 2007)

Lässig, hoffenlich besser als letztes jahr. Die Line war nur fully tauglich... Bist du am ersten juni we auch in Ogau? Da is von meinem Bikeshop Freeride session! Mit Cannondale, Toxoholixs, Cosmic, Norco usw..... Da geht dann einiges! Cheers


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2007)

2sixguy schrieb:


> Allrigth, Tabletop sind der Killer sauleicht!
> Was wiegt dein Flow? Hast es schon gewogen? Hast du in Gap jetzt Dirts?



Schonmal gestreetet mit nem "300g" Reifen?
Genauso ein Shit wie der überbewertete BigBetty...aber das ist was anderes.

Mal den Crazy Bob abwarten.


----------



## s.d (10. April 2007)

Saubres Flow sehr schick wenn. Also der Table Top hält scho mus ma hald mit 5 Bar fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (10. April 2007)

@turbolenzen: die kette ist falschrum drauf.


----------



## numinisflo (10. April 2007)

Sehr geiles Flow Mario!

Aus der Sichtweise des Vorbaus steht das Bike irgendwie auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Jendo (10. April 2007)

Damit hier auch mal eine kontroverse Meinung zum tragen kommt:
Das Flow gefällt mir farblich überhaupt nicht. Aber ich glaube auch das da jemand mal ordentlich provozieren will - farblich gesehen


----------



## Soulbrother (11. April 2007)

Schee bunt Bombosche,wie die Meenzer Fassenacht  
Doch,gefällt mir gut!


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (11. April 2007)

@Turbolenzen: Saugeiles Teil, das Lila rockt halt am meisten! Sind das die Bellacoola Griffe von den Jungs aus Oberammergau? Haste den Lenker selbst gelackt, oder is der so?


----------



## 2sixguy (11. April 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Schonmal gestreetet mit nem "300g" Reifen?
> Genauso ein Shit wie der überbewertete BigBetty...aber das ist was anderes.
> 
> Mal den Crazy Bob abwarten.



Richtig, der Big Betty äähh die Big Betty ist nicht so toll, die Blöden Reifen waren schuld dass mein Dt6.1 Felge am RM7 zerstört wurde. Aber hab die TableTop schon 2-3Mon mit 130gramm schläuchen, Bei Street und Dirt kein thema. Musst hat mit 4 Bar fahren. But heavy Bikes suck!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> @turbolenzen: die kette ist falschrum drauf.


Die Kette hab ich auch nur drauf gemacht dass es steht. Da kommt ne andere hin!



Jendo schrieb:


> Damit hier auch mal eine kontroverse Meinung zum tragen kommt:
> Das Flow gefällt mir farblich überhaupt nicht. Aber ich glaube auch das da jemand mal ordentlich provozieren will - farblich gesehen


So kann man es auch sagen. Ich wollts einfach mal funky haben!



numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Flow Mario!
> 
> Aus der Sichtweise des Vorbaus steht das Bike irgendwie auf dem Kopf.


Funktioniert so ganz gut. Da die Front recht hoch baut und ich nur 26" fahre, passt das ganz gut.


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. April 2007)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> @Turbolenzen: Saugeiles Teil, das Lila rockt halt am meisten! Sind das die Bellacoola Griffe von den Jungs aus Oberammergau? Haste den Lenker selbst gelackt, oder is der so?



Hi, 

ja sind die Bellacoola Griffe! Ab diesem Jahr mit härterer Gummimischung und vielen neuen funky Farben! Wartet mal ab!

ciao,


----------



## 2sixguy (11. April 2007)

Funktioniert so ganz gut. Da die Front recht hoch baut und ich nur 26" fahre, passt das ganz gut.[/QUOTE]

Jup, recht hast, niedriger lenker, keine spacer! wie es sein muss! 26" zoll only!


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. April 2007)

Also ich möchte jetzt niemanden anfahren (sorry Felix und Meth), aber meinen segen hast du! 26" 4 ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (11. April 2007)

2sixguy schrieb:


> Wir sollten nen Thread gegen 24" zoll aufmachen! Wer stimmt mir den zu?




ich glaub du hast da was verpasst so 2005 und 2006 und 2007 erstrecht und sou, gab in diversen unterforen schon etliche threads gegen 24" und es gibt auch etliche trends dagegen. soll doch jeder fahren was ihm passt.


----------



## Jendo (11. April 2007)

Schön das Wir es geschafft haben auf DDD-Kiddy-Niveau herunter zu kommen!


----------



## 2sixguy (11. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast da was verpasst so 2005 und 2006 und 2007 erstrecht und sou, gab in diversen unterforen schon etliche threads gegen 24" und es gibt auch etliche trends dagegen. soll doch jeder fahren was ihm passt.



Richtig Junge, doch es heißt MTB-News, nicht cruiser-news..... Hab nix gegen 24" doch 26" is der Killer! Hatte auch schon ein 24" Dirt Hardtail(Cove).  24" auf dicken Dirts??? Weiß nicht auf jeden Fall hat ein Dirtbike sowiso nicht viel mit nem MTB zu tun, dann noch 24"? Hatt doch gar nix! Aber jeder kann fahren was er mag! Denk ma über "Rocky Mountain" nach! Cheers


----------



## Alesana (11. April 2007)

so muss ein Flow aussehen:


----------



## Flowz (11. April 2007)

Alesana`s Flow find ich immer noch am geilsten!
nur ich würd der gabel mal ne neue lackschicht gönnen =D


----------



## sluette (11. April 2007)

hier mal ein Ausblick auf mein Teilchen:


----------



## s.d (11. April 2007)

Flowz schrieb:


> nur ich würd der gabel mal ne neue lackschicht gönnen =D



ach was so schlimm sieht das nicht aus. Ein RM gehör gerockt und Spuren bleiben da mal nicht aus. Ein Rad mit Gebrauchsspuren ist viel geiler als eins das immer nur rumsteht,  gut aussieht und nie gefahren wird.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. April 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> so muss ein Flow aussehen:




 Ja, ein FLOW vielleicht schon  - aber auch darüber, lässt sich ähnlich wie 24" oder nicht, streiten.

Klarer Vorteil der androgynen Skinny Jeans - Sowohl auf dem Rennrad, beim XC als auch auf dem Bike einsetzbar


----------



## numinisflo (12. April 2007)

Mal ein völlig sinnfreier Post:

Wenn jemand ein nagelneues Rasouli und oder eine ebenso neue Pike kaufen möchte wüsste ich da jemanden der seines verkaufen wird!

Ansonsten finde ich diese 24"/26" Diskussion völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (17. April 2007)




----------



## Urkruste (18. April 2007)

Hi Leute,
Hab mir neulich ein Rocky Mountain Flow Dj 2006 in acid green gekauft. Kann mir einer von euch sagen was ich hinten für ne einbaubreite + einbauhöhe brauch also für die Nabe. Und was für einen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich brauch. danke schonmal
Die KRUSTE


----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

Standard 135 * 10mm und sattelstütze 27,2


----------



## Urkruste (18. April 2007)

ok danke für die Antwort
Urkruste


----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

hier mal ein bild von meinem 05 er flow


----------



## sluette (19. April 2007)

soooo, bin wieder 2 Schritte weiter...
X9 Umwerfer und Pike SL montiert  
Keine Bange, der olle RF Vorbau kommt wieder runter, ist nur montiert damit die Gabel hält...
Ich will einen Syntce Superforce mit Vector DH Lenker, ich weiss auf ein Rocky gehören RaceFace Teile aber ich finde Syntace besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, wollte hier gerne mal fragen, ob es irgendwelche Erfahrungen gibt mit horizontalem Ausfallende und geschraubter Hinterachse ( Deemax) gibt beim Flow.

Bin da gerade am zusammenfummeln von nem netten kleinen Skullflow und wollte gerne mal hören ob jemand von -Euch da Erfahrungen hat. 

Danke für die Mühen

Frank


----------



## Xexano (20. April 2007)

> Hallo zusammen, wollte hier gerne mal fragen, ob es irgendwelche Erfahrungen gibt mit horizontalem Ausfallende und geschraubter Hinterachse ( Deemax) gibt beim Flow.





iNSANE! schrieb:


>



Möglich isses, muss du mal den iNSANE! fragen!


----------



## Lieser (20. April 2007)

saugeiles flow hast du da aber ist auch echt verdammt klein


----------



## fUEL (20. April 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Möglich isses, muss du mal den iNSANE! fragen!


Sehr geiles Teil  

Für meines hab ich allerdings eine Schaltung vorgesehen, die Machbarkeit ist aber wohl doch gegeben.

Danke
Frank


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2007)

Schaltung am DJ? Hm...sehr sinnvoll.
Klein? Es könnte kleiner sein...


----------



## Alesana (21. April 2007)

Flow ist viel zu groß, ist voll der Panzer. Außerdem verstehe ich die Frage nicht. Schraubachse machen in horizontalen Ausfallenden nicht nur Sinn, sondern sind eigentlich notwendig, da Schnellspanner bei horizontalen Ausfallenden auf die Dauer nur Probleme machen.
Aber bitte lass die Schaltung am Dj weg.


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

Danke für die Infos 
Werd mal mein Skull Rahmen mit Gabel versehen und auf die Deemax stellen um zu sehen, ob man damit mit ausgezogener Stütze auch zum Spot fahren kann, wenn das nicht geht wird es wohl auch ein Singlespeeder.

Gruß Frank


----------



## sluette (24. April 2007)

so, gibt mal wieder was neues an meinem bike:
Syntace Superforce Vorbau:






und RaceFace Deus XC Sattelstütze:


----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos
> Werd mal mein Skull Rahmen mit Gabel versehen und auf die Deemax stellen um zu sehen, ob man damit mit ausgezogener Stütze auch zum Spot fahren kann, wenn das nicht geht wird es wohl auch ein Singlespeeder.
> 
> Gruß Frank


 

Singlespeed ist beschlossene Sache. Sieht fett aus auf den Deemax, der kleie flow.

Freu, freu  



Gruß Frank


----------



## madmax661 (27. April 2007)

jedes flow is geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Mai 2007)

kleines Update von meinem Flow... Weitere neue Teilchen sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Mai 2007)

also ich liebe die farbe vom flow von ganzem herzen, die felgen gefallen mir auch sehr gut!
aber die vielen verschiedenen lilatöne beissen sich meienr meinung nach zu sehr, vorallem die griffe passen garnicht

achaj und anderen sattel bitte


----------



## soederbohm (2. Mai 2007)

Also ich fand das Bike am Festival schon ziemlich geil! Bin auf weitere Veränderungen gespannt. Lenzen - 10 points!


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also ich fand das Bike am Festival schon ziemlich geil! Bin auf weitere Veränderungen gespannt. Lenzen - 10 points!


 

is schon cool so wies iss find ich.

morgen ist meins fertig - hoffentlich vergess ich den Photo nicht vor der Premiere wegen der Vorfreude


----------



## TurboLenzen (3. Mai 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> achaj und anderen sattel bitte



anderer Sattel ist schon verbaut. Und eine kleine Optische änderung ist bereits dran. Näheres gibts bald...


----------



## Schreiner (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, als überzeugter Fusion Fahrer auf der suche nach nem geilen Hardtail bin ich nun auch besitzter eines netten kleinen Sandfarbenen Flow´s.

Bilder und Info´s zum Aufbau kommen sobald ich den Rahmen habe und ich weis was ich verbaue denn bis auf die Pike ist noch nichts entschieden.


----------



## Alesana (12. Juni 2007)

Der Umbau meines Flows, war der beste, den ich dem Flow je verpassen konnte.


----------



## Schreiner (12. Juni 2007)

was brauche ich für einen Umwerfer an nem Flow 3.0 Rahmen und was für nen Sattelstützendurchmesser???

Danke Gruß Chris


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Juni 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> was brauche ich für einen Umwerfer an nem Flow 3.0 Rahmen und was für nen Sattelstützendurchmesser???
> 
> Danke Gruß Chris



Sattelstütze: 27,2mm
Umwerfer: 31,8mm Toppull (Downswing oder Topswing ist egal)

Viel Spaß beim basteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Juni 2007)

Servus,

da mir noch ein Hardtail in meiner Sammlung fehlt, habe ich mir kurzer Hand nach dem RMX ein Flow DJ Skulls gekauft.
Die Parts die verbaut werden stehen auch schon fest. Nicht ein Teil wird weiß ;-)...naja bis auf die DJ1 vielleicht.
Wird wohl ende Juli fertig sein...ganz vielleicht schon früher 

MfG
Niko


----------



## Alesana (13. Juni 2007)

sehr gut, weiße Parts sind eh Möchtegernstylerparts


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2007)

so siehts aus.
Weiß ist Trend (hat jeder). Gerade deswegen habe ich da net mehr so bock drauf.

ne ich nehme eine andere Farbe


----------



## Alesana (13. Juni 2007)

nehm einfach schwarz, passt auch viel besser zu schwarzen Rahmen, selbst wenn sich dieser bescheiden fährt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2007)

Bescheiden fährt?
ich bin ihn beim Festival in Willingen in M gefahren. ich fand ihn gut

ja schwarz wird auch dran kommen


----------



## Alesana (13. Juni 2007)

Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, was man mit macht, aber der erhebliche Geometriefehler ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen. (bin über ein Jahr den Rahmen in M gefahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2007)

welcher Geometriefehler? Geometrie ist bei 06 und 07 gleich oder?
Ich werde es für Dirt und Street nutzen.


----------



## Alesana (14. Juni 2007)

Tretlager zu tief, bei Freeride mag das jetzt nicht das Problem sein, aber gerade bei Street und Dirt, damit kommt man in keine Drehung rein und bekommt keinen anständigen Bunnyhop hin, bzw. weil das Innenlager zu tief ist, kommt es einem vorne viel zu hoch vor, was beim dirten dazu führt, dass man enorm pushen muss um nicht an Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren.
Schau mal hier, hab mal von Achse zu Achse nen Strich gezogen, wo das Innenlager hängt. (Vorne hab ich nicht direkt durch die Achse, da der Schwalbe Reifen niedriger baut)
Und das ist einfach zu tief. Für Dirt/Street ist es besser, wenn das innenlager auf gleicher Höhe mit der Hinterradachse bzw. leicht drüber liegt, da man sonst zusehr im Rad sitzt und dadurch das Handling verloren geht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juni 2007)

ja ist das jetzt nur bei deinem Modelljahr so, oder haben die das zu 2007 schon geändert?
Beim fahren ist es mir nicht negativ aufgefallen. Auch keine Probleme beim Bunny hop.


----------



## Alesana (14. Juni 2007)

Ist auch bei den neuen so. Ja, die Probleme merkt man, wenn man ne Runde mit gefahren ist nicht, aber jetzt komm ich plötzlich 10cm höher als mit dem Flow und auf einmal klappen auch 5er bzw. 7er tailtaps, wo ich vorher bei nem 270er über ne Hip schon Probleme hatte (und das obwohl ich meinen Hinterbau auf 365mm aufgefeilt hatte)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2007)

naja ich werde mir das mal anschauen.

Meinste wirklich das das am Rahmen lag?


----------



## Alesana (15. Juni 2007)

An was soll das denn sonst liegen, wenn sich alle Flow Dj ******** fahren. Mit ner 100mm Gabel hat sich die Front immer zu hoch angefühlt, mit ner Starrgabel waren die Kurbeln schon aufm Boden, mit ner 80mm Gabel Innenlager auch viel zu tief. Und das sag nicht nur ich, das sagen alle, die schon auf meinem Rad gefahren sind und auch andere die das Rad selbst haben. Frag mal den insane und so


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juni 2007)

hey man mach dem jungen ma keinen kummer 

ich bin sicher er hätte es nicht bemerkt oder für schlecht empfunden wenn dus ihm nicht gesagt hättest (wobei er wirklich n guter freerider ist!)
 aber jetzt wird er die ganze zeit drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Alesana (16. Juni 2007)

Ich sag ja nur die Wahrheit


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2007)

Gestern ist der Flow 3.0 Rahmen gekommen.

Hätte es am samstag aufgebaut aber Stadler kann leider selbst nach anderthalb Wochen die komponenten für den Antrieb nicht mehr dieese Woche liefern.

naja dann eben nächste Woche die erste Runde damit drehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2007)

Also wie gesagt ich hatte bei der Probefahrt so überhaupt keine Probleme...bis auf die dünne Reifen  

ich werde auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten wie es sich fährt 

Hey Sw!tchy...nein werde ich nicht  

@ Schreiner
sehr schön

naja Stadler hatte beim versenden von meinem auch Probleme, dewegen bekomme ich ihn wohl erst ende der Woche. Er hatte wohl Kratzer und deswegen haben sie einen anderen aus Berlin besorgt.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (20. Juni 2007)

Ich bekomme von Stadler nur ein X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk Set und ne Kette.

Gestern Morgen hieß es sie können nicht mehr liefern diese Woche, habe extra dort angerufen. Gestern Mittag kommt dann DHL und bringt ein Paket. Laut Lieferschein sollte alles drin sein. Rückruf und festgestellt das sie die Trigger sowie Schaltwerk vergessen haben. Bei denen weis die eine Hand nicht was die andere tut. Naja morgen Abend gehts los mit aufbauen, Gabel sollte bis dahin auch da sein.

Wobei so neu macht der Rahmen sich auch im Wohnzimmer sehr geil


----------



## bikerx01 (20. Juni 2007)

vor dem umbau...fotos von danach setz ich mal online sobald ich nen neues schaltauge bekommen habe welches mir abgerissen ist


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juni 2007)

oh man sau geil


----------



## Alesana (21. Juni 2007)

sry, aber schaut ******** aus.


find ich ganz nett:


----------



## bikerx01 (21. Juni 2007)

pike sieht ganz nett aus....aber ich bevorzuge schon ne schaltung hinten dran...


----------



## Alesana (21. Juni 2007)

Bei deinem Rad sehen Sattel, Gabel, Lenker und Vorbau ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juni 2007)

Hm?? also ich weiß nicht was es da zu meckern gibt.
Naja ist jedem seine meinung.

Und wenn ich mir das Bike von der Seite so anschaue sieht die Tretlagerhöhe für mich ganz normal aus.


----------



## bikerx01 (22. Juni 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> Bei deinem Rad sehen Sattel, Gabel, Lenker und Vorbau ziemlich bescheiden aus.



wie gesagt, das ist der urzustand wie ich es gekauft habe 
sattel ist mittlerweile durch nen flite, lenker durch nen syntace und vorbau durch nen alten syncros dh ersetzt wurden, genau wie die kurbeln durch raceface northshore und innenlager durch skf ersetzt 

nur mit der recon bin ich zur zeit zufrieden in punkto ansprechverhalten und federweg und diese genau wie die single track so lange fahren bis ich sie "zerstört" habe 


btw...das neue schaltauge wurde immer noch nicht geliefert


----------



## Schreiner (23. Juni 2007)

Fertig, Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2007)

Hehe, 
mein Flow Skulls ist auch am Freitag gekommen  
Jetzt heißt es Teile kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Juni 2007)

sack


----------



## 2sixguy (24. Juni 2007)

bikerx01 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, das ist der urzustand wie ich es gekauft habe
> sattel ist mittlerweile durch nen flite, lenker durch nen syntace und vorbau durch nen alten syncros dh ersetzt wurden, genau wie die kurbeln durch raceface northshore und innenlager durch skf ersetzt
> 
> nur mit der recon bin ich zur zeit zufrieden in punkto ansprechverhalten und federweg und diese genau wie die single track so lange fahren bis ich sie "zerstört" habe
> ...



Hey, recht hast!!!!! Rahmen und Gabel sind das wichtigste am Bike, jeder muss doch selber wissen wie er sein bike aufbaut!

Dann sollt man aber kein Flow DJ mit 24zoll auf bauen und sich dann über die geometrie aufregen!(Alesana Spacken)
Cheers


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2007)

ach er hat 24 Zoll? Ist mir gar net aufgefallen.


----------



## Alesana (25. Juni 2007)

2sixguy schrieb:


> Dann sollt man aber kein Flow DJ mit 24zoll auf bauen und sich dann über die geometrie aufregen!(Alesana Spacken)
> Cheers




Du hast derbe die Ahnung oder?  
Ob ich 24 oder 26 reinbau ist kein Unterschied, da es vorne und hinten zum gleichen Teil abgesenkt wird und die Geometrie komplett gleich bleibt.


----------



## bikerx01 (30. Juni 2007)

braucht hier jemand sein schaltauge nicht mehr und würde es verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (30. Juni 2007)

Das darf doch echt nicht wahr sein?! Frag doch einfach deinen nächsten Rocky Mtn. Händler, der müsste so etwas eigentlich auf Lager haben!


----------



## Alesana (1. Juli 2007)

Ich muss mal suchen, ob ichs noch irgendwo habe, sag heut abend bescheid. hab aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das Teil dran bauen soll. Ich glaub bei mir hat im Neuzustand im Tütchen schon irgendwas gefehlt


----------



## bikerx01 (2. Juli 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Das darf doch echt nicht wahr sein?! Frag doch einfach deinen nächsten Rocky Mtn. Händler, der müsste so etwas eigentlich auf Lager haben!



die freunde im laden haben mir eins für ein flow 3.0 bestellt/geliefert...und durften nun nachbestellen und wann das schaltauge fürs dj kommt wissen sie nicht und ich habe nicht wirklich lust wochen zu warten  außerdem so fix wie das brach gibt es schlimmeres als 2-3 auf lager zu haben


----------



## Jendo (2. Juli 2007)

bikerx01 schrieb:


> die freunde im laden haben mir eins für ein flow 3.0 bestellt/geliefert...und durften nun nachbestellen und wann das schaltauge fürs dj kommt wissen sie nicht und ich habe nicht wirklich lust wochen zu warten  außerdem so fix wie das brach gibt es schlimmeres als 2-3 auf lager zu haben



Aber das BDO müsste doch welche auf Lager haben?
Oder wo hast Du dein Bike her?
mfg Jendo


----------



## bikerx01 (2. Juli 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Aber das BDO müsste doch welche auf Lager haben?
> Oder wo hast Du dein Bike her?
> mfg Jendo



das bike hab ich nicht von bdo aber die haben nur schaltaugen fürs 3.0 da und nicht fürs flow..dort war ich ja


----------



## wheelie willy (4. Juli 2007)

Hey,
könnt ihr mir sagen wie breit das tretlagergehäuse ist? im moment hab ich ein 68mm vielzahn innenlager und würd gern wissen ob ich das nehmen kann für nen flow 3.0 von 2005. Danke!!

grüße vom flecker


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Juli 2007)

Das Gehäuse bei Rocky ist immer 73mm breit.
Ist dein Innenlager ausschließlich für 68mm?? Normalerweise sind nämlich die meisten Innenlager für 68 und 73mm ausgelegt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juli 2007)

So
das ist mal mein bisheriges Flow
kommt noch ein goldener Vorbau
Saint Kurbeln (Singlespeed)

Maxxis Holy Roller und ne Dj1


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Juli 2007)

Uiii....sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## bikerx01 (9. Juli 2007)

was sind das für naben???



mein flow rollt nun auch wieder 
bilder kommen die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2007)

Das sind Novatec Naben.


----------



## bikerx01 (9. Juli 2007)

so hier ein Bild meines "fertigen" Flows

weitere bilder hier: man muß bei myspace.com angemeldet sein um sie zu sehen....


----------



## Alesana (9. Juli 2007)

Vorbau ist nice â¥â¥â¥


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Juli 2007)

ach du ********... hau bloß den vorbau weg


----------



## bikerx01 (10. Juli 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ach du ********... hau bloß den vorbau weg



ich wüßte nicht warum...es gibt nix geileres als syncros


----------



## meth3434 (10. Juli 2007)

Hey der syncros vorbau is kult und hundertmal besser als das was sie heutzutage bauen... (anderes thema..) Ist das Absicht dass das bremskabel über dem Lenker entlang geht?
leg doch Schalt und bremszug zusammen und führ sie sauber am oberrohr entlang, sieht cleaner aus und is funktionell! 

schickes bike viel spass damit!
meth


----------



## K!vin (10. Juli 2007)

hat jemand ne Ahnung welche Farbe der 2008er Flow hat, oder ob es überhaupt keine neue Farbe gibt ??


----------



## AleXR6 (10. Juli 2007)

Dieser Thread macht wirklich Lust auf ein Flow  

Welche Rahmengrösse wäre denn für mich sinnvoll? Bin 185 cm und fahre schon ein Canyon ES9 in 20", das mir sehr gut liegt. Tippe mal so auf 18". Was meint ihr?

Alexander


----------



## bikerx01 (11. Juli 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Hey der syncros vorbau is kult und hundertmal besser als das was sie heutzutage bauen... (anderes thema..) Ist das Absicht dass das bremskabel über dem Lenker entlang geht?
> leg doch Schalt und bremszug zusammen und führ sie sauber am oberrohr entlang, sieht cleaner aus und is funktionell!
> 
> schickes bike viel spass damit!
> meth




jup ist absicht, weil ich sonst immer gerne mal mit den protektoren dran hängen bleibe/dran schlage wenns unten hängt...nene das passt aktuell alles so mit der führung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (11. Juli 2007)

AleXR6 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread macht wirklich Lust auf ein Flow
> 
> Welche Rahmengrösse wäre denn für mich sinnvoll? Bin 185 cm und fahre schon ein Canyon ES9 in 20", das mir sehr gut liegt. Tippe mal so auf 18". Was meint ihr?
> 
> Alexander



So einfach ist es dann doch nicht....


Wir bräuchten mal bitte noch ein paar Infos:

Welches Flow? -DJ oder normal
Was willst Du damit fahren?


----------



## Schreiner (11. Juli 2007)

Meins

Sattel ist von meinem Enduro, da ich damit auch mal in die berge will muss es einer sein der mich auch mal ein paar meter drauf sitzen lässt.






bisher bin ich happy


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Juli 2007)

K!vin schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Ahnung welche Farbe der 2008er Flow hat, oder ob es überhaupt keine neue Farbe gibt ??



Neue Farben kommen auf jeden Fall drauf.
Diese wirst du allerdings erst zur Eurobike sehen..


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juli 2007)

Das Bike vom bikerx schaut aus wie die Dirt/Street/Dual-Bikes um 2000/2001...


----------



## bikerx01 (11. Juli 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das Bike vom bikerx schaut aus wie die Dirt/Street/Dual-Bikes um 2000/2001...




doch so spät 

aber 96-2000 war die zeit wo die "große liebe" traf...daher probiere ich auch an diesem style fest zu halten, auch wenn es immer schwieriger wird...






  dat bike war perfekt  leider geklaut


----------



## AleXR6 (11. Juli 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> So einfach ist es dann doch nicht....
> 
> Wir bräuchten mal bitte noch ein paar Infos:
> 
> ...


Wohl eher ein normales Flow. Priorität liegt beim Freeriden, vielleicht etwas Street, hab aber keine Möglichkeiten für Dirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (12. Juli 2007)

so hier mal mein flow:


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Juli 2007)

Sehr fein! Recht guter Aufbau.. Erfüllt seinen Zweck!
Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## infinitetrails.de (12. Juli 2007)

@AleXR6

Fahre ein Flow Zero in 19" bin genauso groß wie Du zum Freeridetouren perfekt zum streeten vielleicht bisserl groß...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2007)

So mein Flow ist nun auch fertig.
Wollte zu erst noch einen anderen Vorbau verbauen. Das lasse ich aber erst mal. Der passt auch ganz gut.
Ja mal sehen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## K!vin (22. Juli 2007)

schickes teil, gefällt mir gut. Noch ne goldene Kette würde richtig gut reinpassen


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte das Gold komplett raus gelassen. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden...


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Juli 2007)

Doch schick!! Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## The_Cubefreak (30. Juli 2007)

hi, das ist mein rocky!


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. Juli 2007)

Geil! Endlich ein Bonandrini! Sehr geil!


----------



## The_Cubefreak (30. Juli 2007)

dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. August 2007)

So, ich habe die ersten Dirtlines und Streetfahrten hinter mir, und ich muss sagen das Flow fährt sich richtig, richtig gut.

Es läßt sich in der Luft super geil kontrolieren/verdrehen etc...
Die Rahmengröße L ist für mich auch perfekt.

Dieses Wochenende ist der Slopstyle Parcour in Wittenburg dran.


----------



## fUEL (1. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> So mein Flow ist nun auch fertig.
> Wollte zu erst noch einen anderen Vorbau verbauen. Das lasse ich aber erst mal. Der passt auch ganz gut.
> Ja mal sehen wie es sich fährt.


 

Hier mal meines mit gleichem Rahmen und doch so anders.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2007)

hey ho...ja cool.
sind wir jetzt die beiden einzigen mit der Special Edition?

sach mal waren bei dir die Kettenspanner beim Rahmen dabei?
Ich habe geört es gibt originale von Rocky Mountain?

cu


----------



## Sw!tch (2. September 2007)

an sich sehr schön, bis auf den komischen sattel und den vollkommen unpassenden aufkleber auf der gabel!


----------



## fUEL (2. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey ho...ja cool.
> sind wir jetzt die beiden einzigen mit der Special Edition?
> 
> sach mal waren bei dir die Kettenspanner beim Rahmen dabei?
> ...


 

Die  von RM waren leider nicht passend, so hab ich ganz ordinäre Fremdteile reingefummelt.


----------



## fUEL (2. September 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> an sich sehr schön, bis auf den komischen sattel und den vollkommen unpassenden aufkleber auf der gabel!


 

Den Aufkleber hat mein kleiner Neffe draufgepappt, der muß noch seine "
Haltwertzeit " erreichen 

Gabel wird noch schöner, mich stört eher die Truvativ - aber die hatte ich und man kann einfach das Geld sparen und funktionieren tut die auch.
Der Sattel ist von e bay für 1 


----------



## el Lingo (4. September 2007)

Pinkbike
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1476784/


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. September 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Pinkbike
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1476784/



aua

Aber der geile TITEC-Lenker is noch heil.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2007)

Aua...das tat bestimmt weh.
Entweder den großen Double nicht geschaft, oder 3 m Flatdrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (29. September 2007)

Ich weiß... das hier ist kein Verkaufsthread, aber ich wollte diesen schönen RMB Flow DJ 07 Rahmen in lila an Leute herantragen, die ihn zu schätzen wissen  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=69945&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## xXx Xander xXx (24. Oktober 2007)

Will mir in nächster zeit auch ein RM flow oder ein Santa cruze jackal kaufen, 
Bin bisher jedoch auf keinen grünen zweiz gekommen wie das Oberrohr aussieht!

Bei manchen geht das oberrohr direkt über in den hinterbau und bei manchen sieht der rahmen aus wie ein CC bike.

Ist das so unterschiedlich mit den verschiedenen größen?? 


Danke


----------



## Caranamarth (25. Oktober 2007)

Das liegt nicht an unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen, sondern an den verschiedenen Flows die es gibt.

Guckst du hier: http://bikes.com/bikes/2007/flow/index.aspx
oder hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=369


----------



## el Lingo (25. Oktober 2007)

Die Größe spielt da sicher auch eine große Rolle


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Oktober 2007)

Beim Flow DJ bliebt die höhe vom Sitzrohr im gleich. Egal ob S, M, oder L
Da verändert sich nur die Länge des Oberrohrs etc.


----------



## Magnum 204 (20. November 2007)

So ich trete jetzt auch der Flow gemeindschaft bei mit einem Nagelneuen Rasouli 







werde es diese woche aufbauen,erst mal so als fahrbare notlösung.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (20. November 2007)

Mein Rasouli ist auch eine Dauerbaustelle...
In welche Richtung willst du das baby denn aufbauen?


----------



## kuki2 (21. November 2007)

Hallo Flow Gemeinde,

Ich suche Tips für den Aufbau meines eben ersteigerten Rasouli Flow 18 ''. Super Rahmen !!!!
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Lack vom Rasouli, welcher am besten passt. Leider grober Lackschaden an der Kettenstrebe. Ev. von einer gängigen Automarke ? 

Meine wichtigste Frage ist allerdings der ideale Gabelweg für das am Flow ?   Als Gabel habe ich eine RS Recon (derzeit leider 80 mm).  Was meint ihr zum Fahrverhalten bei 80 mm fürs erste zum testen.  Oder muss ich gleich umbauen? Möglich wäre 100 od. 130 mm. Gehen die 130 mm überhaupt noch oder ist da das Vorderrad nur noch in der Luft. Ich möchte hier keinen Fehler machen. Das Flow soll ja super funktionieren. U.u. könnte man die Recon auf U-Turn umbauen ?. Bremse ist eine ORO K18 200/200 mm scheibe ?

Alternativ hätte ich eine Duke SL aus 2003 (Druck und Zugstufe Luft) frisch vom Service, leider auch 80mm). Kann man glaube ich aber auf 100 umbauen -
ev. versuch ich das selbst. 
Kann jemand von Euch die Duke für das Flow empfehlen ? Allerdings mit
HS33 Bremse, da die Duke für meine 85 kg mit Scheibenbremse nicht steif genug ist. Habe zwar noch kein Flow mit HS33 gesehen, aber vielleicht hat jemand eine gute Erfahrung damit. Das Quitschen der ORO nervt sowieso
im Wald. Die Frage  ist ob die HS 33 mein Gewicht übere längere Abfahrten aushält und der Flow-Rahmen gut bei Backenbremsenbetrieb funktioniert (Steifigkeit ? - Gewindebohrungen hat er jedenfalls noch).  
Wenns fertig ist, kommt ein Foto (auch mit HS33 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung im Voraus
Kuki2


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. November 2007)

erste Frage: Was hast Du denn mit dem Bike vor?!

MfG


----------



## Magnum 204 (21. November 2007)

So hier mal ein paar bilder vom aufbau: Habe mir Heute n Chris King -Steuersatz gegönnt .











MFG:


----------



## kuki2 (21. November 2007)

< erste Frage: Was hast Du denn mit dem Bike vor?!

ich fahre eher moderate aber mehrtägige Touren in den österreichischen Voralpen (alles unter 2000 m). D. h. das Bike sollte eigentlich alles können. Sicher und bei jedem Wetter. Zur Zeit radle ich die Alpentour in der Steiermark 
ab.  D.s. immer wieder 500 - 900 Höhenmeter in einem Stück Bergab über Waldwege, teilweise schmale holprige Wiesenwege, schmale Waldwege Almenwege, aber auch Asphaltstraßen und viele rumplige Forststraßen, die aber relativ schnell (manchmal 40 - 50 km)  zu fahren sind, da sonst die Scheiben glühen (zumindest bei meinen 100 kg mit Rucksack).

Also alles andere als Dirt-Jumpen. Ich möchte aber auch zum Spass und zum Üben kürzere anspruchsvollere Passagen damit fahren können. Daher ev.
die Gabel vestellbar. 

Derzeit sieht es noch aus wie das von magnum 204.
Es hat ein race face diabolus Steuerlager,  31,6 FSA Rizer-Lenker , Vorbau 70 mm und octalink XT Tretlager. 
Aus finaziellen Gründen muss vorerst ein 3/9 Fach Shimano Antrieb mit XT Werfer drauf. Felgen sind nur 19 mm breite alexrims oder wenn HS33  MACH1 CC-Felgen mit LX Naben. Reifen bontrager jones acx 2,2 Stollenreifen.
ciao
kuki2


----------



## Jendo (22. November 2007)

@kuki2:
Federwege für das Rasouli ab 110mm aufwärts. 130mm Ideal und bis 150mm auch sehr gut fahrbar!

@magnum:
Sehr geil mit dem King. Allerdings passt die Lenker Vorbaukobi nicht farblich...sag ich.
Nacht.


----------



## mad-mk (22. November 2007)

jo kuki2..hab die selbe flow edition wie du(rasouli gr. 18) und hab ne pike 454 air vorne reingehauen...kosted halt n paar kröten, aber war die beste investition in das bike...die gabel is von 110-140mm stufenlos verstellbar,hat ne geniale shock-abstimmung...und mit ner handelsüblichen federgabelpumpe(30,- euro) immer perfekt und stressfrei von zu hause aus gewartet...


----------



## Xexano (22. November 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> @kuki2:
> Federwege für das Rasouli ab 110mm aufwärts. 130mm Ideal und bis 150mm auch sehr gut fahrbar!
> 
> @magnum:
> ...



Ich stimme zu!

150 mm sind auch möglich. Mein Rasouli besitzt eine Z1 FR mit 150 mm, mit ETA Absenkbar auf 80 mm. Ich hatte eigentlich selten das Gefühl, dass die Front sich zu hoch baue. Zum Dirtjumpen ist die Gabel jedoch nicht ganz so gut geeignet (selbst getravelt auf 80 mm), möglich ist es aber auf jeden Fall! 
Der Tipp mit der Pike klingt ganz vernünftig. 140 mm sollten schon gut genug sein.  
Für solche "Freeride-Touren" würde ich jedoch schon Scheibenbremsen empfehlen, besonders wenn sie gut ausgelastet werden! 

Und nicht nur der Jendo sagt es, sondern auch ich finde die Lenker-Vorbau-Farbe unpassend. Es gibt auch goldene Lenker u. Vorbau!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. November 2007)

Moin

Schließe mich bezüglich des Federweges meinen Vorrednern an. Hab bei meinem FLOW eine Z1 mit 130mm (2005er) verbaut. Wenn ich die nicht bekommen hätte, wäre es auch eine PIKE geworden.
Die Frage ist nur, ob 140-150mm für mehrtägige, moderate Touren nicht zuviel des Guten sind. 
Vielleicht passt auch eine REVELATION. Die ist leichter als ne PIKE und hat 130mm FW. Aber keine Steckachse. 

Ich hab mein FLOW mittlerweile für meine Freundin als "Tourenrad" umgebaut. Da ging es auch ums abspecken, denn die Gute fährt nicht so materialmordend. 
Bilder stelle ich mal rein.

Und wegen der Bremse würde definitiv ich auch zu einer Scheibenbremse raten. Fahre die ORO K24 und nach dem Umstieg auf Trickstuff-Beläge bin ich auch mit dem Geräuschpegel zufrieden!

MfG

Benjamin


----------



## mad-mk (22. November 2007)

moin Bikelebowski, bin auch mal 3 jahre lang bomber z1 (130mm)an meim alten rm6 gefahren...der unerschied zur pike 454 air sind welten...das merkt selbst en xc fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. November 2007)

mad-mk schrieb:


> moin Bikelebowski, bin auch mal 3 jahre lang bomber z1 (130mm)an meim alten rm6 gefahren...der unerschied zur pike 454 air sind welten...das merkt selbst en xc fahrer...



 

Äh. Hab ich was gegen die PIKE gesagt?


----------



## kuki2 (23. November 2007)

Hallo,
Ausser es spricht was gegen die Recon bau ich meine  vorhandene  RockShox Recon 351 auf  130 mm um.   Bremse bleibt ORO K18 200/200 mm 

@TheBikeLebowski:   
Danke für den Trickstuff-Tip, die werd ich testen, bei dem
Nasskaltem Wetter quitscht die 200er Scheibe mit Origialbelägen oarg. 

Der Lenker FSA FR 330, DH Vorbau (Cannondale, 60 mm mit geschliffenem Logo) und Easton Plattformpedale sind heute eingetroffen (ebay). Sieht edel aus, aber doch gesamt 1,3 kg. Wenn das Fahren damit mehr Spass macht schlepp ich das Gewicht gerne den Berg rauf. Bin scheinbar schon "Rasouli infiziert" 

Habe mit Plattformpedalen mit Pins keine Erfahrung. Die EASTON Pins sind 4mm hohe, dünne Gewinde, sieht ziemlich scharfkantig gefährlich aus ! Braucht man da eigene Shuhe, vor allem Schutz für die Schienbeine ?? Kann man die Pins gegen andere wechseln ? Ich sehe auf den Bildern, das ihr eigentlich alle Plattformpedale fährt.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (23. November 2007)

@kuki Bei deinen Pedalen wären Skateschuhe und Schienbeinschoner schon angebracht, es sei denn Du fährst traumwandlerisch sicher und rutscht nie vom Pedal ab, ansonsten machen die Pins echt hässliche Löcher  

Ach ja die Pins kann man auch tauschen und zwar gegen neue Pins  
Lass Dich nicht beirren, an so ein Rad gehören Plattformpedale aber ohne Schutz solltest Du nicht loslegen...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Magnum 204 (23. November 2007)

So hier mein fahrfertiges Flow wiegt  :12,7kg ,geht demnäckst  noch bissel weg durch neue Sattelstütze und Hope Mini Vorne.













MFG:


----------



## infinitetrails.de (23. November 2007)

Ohne Schaltung mit der Gabel?


----------



## Magnum 204 (23. November 2007)

Sieht auf dem Bild vielleicht etwas dick aus die Gabel ist gerade auf 145mm ,ist aber auf 115 absenkbar 


Schaltung kommt vielleicht auch mal dran.


----------



## bikerx01 (23. November 2007)

also ich find die gabel schon sehr schön, nur lenker vorbau farbe gehen bei dem traumhaften steuersatz nicht 


aber das "denken" über das gewicht versteh ich nicht...meins wiegt 15.5kg und selbst 18 würden mich nicht stören....bergauf schieb ich eh :-D

ps: was ist das grüne da am lenker?


----------



## infinitetrails.de (23. November 2007)

Die Gabel geht voll ok, aber in der Kombi fand ich's seltsam... 145mm liegen beim Flow ja noch voll im grünen Bereich, aber das zeigt ja wahrscheinlich auch das grüne Ding auf deinem Lenker an


----------



## infinitetrails.de (23. November 2007)

Bitte sag, dass das keine Klingel ist...

Jetzt hab ich's... Das ist so ein C(n)ockring, oder? Und was das ist darfst du selber erklären ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (23. November 2007)

Zur Lenker/vorbau kombi  ist nur ne nötlösung bis bissel mehr geld aufem konto ist

Das grüne ding ist ein knog light (war nur für ne nachtfahrt montiert)

MFG:


----------



## Soulbrother (24. November 2007)

*In meinem ist "nur" eine 120mm Gabel verbaut,aber mir passt das bestens,sowohl in der Dualversion...*




*... sowie in der momentanen Tourversion*


----------



## slayerrider (5. Dezember 2007)

Die Dual-Version ist genau so super, wie dein Switch!
Was ist das für eine Kettenführung (in der Dual-Version)?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Dezember 2007)

Die gleiche wie auf meinem Switch, *MRP SYS 3 *


----------



## slayerrider (5. Dezember 2007)

Ok, danke!
Sieht nämlich hier von der anderen Seite genau so gut aus wie die MRP an deinem Switch!


----------



## K!vin (16. Dezember 2007)

wie macht man des mitm url das die bilder eingefügt werden können ? dann kann ich ma paar neue bilder von meinem flow zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (3. Januar 2008)

Du musst die Bilder irgendwo hochladen (z.B. hier im Fotoalbum) dann machste da nen Rechtsklick drauf und wählst "Grafikaddresse kopieren" aus. Und wenn du dann hier postest kannste auf sonen Button ("Grafik einfügen") klicken und da dann Rechtsklick-> einfügen und dann müsst es da sein ;-)


----------



## K!vin (3. Januar 2008)

so mein bike


----------



## Caranamarth (3. Januar 2008)

schickes bike und noch schickere action!(auch das video is top) 

Ich war mal so frei das Bild direkt hier reinzuposten


----------



## ratsch (7. Januar 2008)

was isn eigentlich des rasouli??
ich kenn nur des flow, was ich demnächst auch hier reinstellen werde  



______________________
->hat jemand ne manitou nixon elite?


----------



## Jendo (7. Januar 2008)

Das Rasouli ist eine Special Edition vom Flow zu gunsten von Tarek Rasouli.
mfg


----------



## ratsch (7. Januar 2008)

th


----------



## .irie. (23. Januar 2008)

ich hab keine ahnung wie ich hier n bild reinbekomm , hab schon ewig gebraucht bilder in mein profil zu laden....
vlt kanns ja jemand reinstellen hier ders kann , mein flow

momentan wirds grad etwas getunt , fährt jetzt auf ner 454 air uturn von 2008 und HR VR pro2 in rot mit SingleTrack MTX , und auf e13 LG1
und hier und da ein detail


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2008)

stets zu Diensten


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Januar 2008)

schwer?


----------



## ratsch (24. Januar 2008)

meins....



[/IMG]

jetz mit 203mm scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (25. Januar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> schwer?



meinst du meins?


----------



## ratsch (25. Januar 2008)

was wiegts denn?


----------



## .irie. (26. Januar 2008)

ka , hab ja jez extra pike noch rein um gewicht zu spaaren und die naben alu hier titan da , ich wollts erst weigen wenns fertig ist , aber viel ist es dann nichtmehr


----------



## ratsch (9. Februar 2008)

hab ma ne frage:
ich hab ja, wie ihr 3 beiträge weiter oben sehen könnt, das f2.0 von 05, jetz wollt ich wissen was ihr überhaubt zu den flows sagt. 

wie weit kann man damit gehen (drops)?
was für ne gabel hälts aus?
wie siehts mit winterberg aus?

thx schonmal......


----------



## .irie. (9. Februar 2008)

fahr ne pike bis 14,5 ... geht eig klar
gedropt bin ich damit bis 2 meter oder so , man musses ja net übretreiben
winterbreg kommt dieses jahr dran ... uvm


----------



## ratsch (9. Februar 2008)

also die drop off IV (150mm) kann ich mir holen oder?


----------



## jota (9. Februar 2008)

jo


----------



## Andi99 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Verkaufe mein Rocky Mountain Flow Zero Rahmen (19") oder falls gewünscht das ganze Bike.
Gebt mir doch Bescheid, falls jemand Interesse daran hat.





Gruss Andi


----------



## Andi99 (12. Februar 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Details zu den Anbauteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Februar 2008)

Das gute Flow Zero
Welchen Einsatzzweck hat/hatte es?


----------



## Andi99 (12. Februar 2008)

Tja, da liegt wohl das Problem. Eigentlich dachte ich zuerst an Dirt. Als ich jedoch einen 19" Rahmen bestellt habe wurde mir bewusst, dass dies nicht wirklich passt.
Hab jedoch die Dirt Jumper 1 bereits gehabt und daher diese dran geschraubt.
Ich denke mir aber mit einer etwas "grösseren" Forke wäre das Bike (resp. der Rahmen) ohne Probleme auch Freeride tauglich, gerade mit den übrigen Komponenten. 

Gefahren habe ich das Bike nur einmal um den Block, danach hab ich es nicht mehr angerührt. 
Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen versteht sich, mein Arzt hat mir das Mountainbiken wegen meinem Rücken verboten.


----------



## jota (12. Februar 2008)

dann würd ich mal schleunigst den arzt wechseln !.


----------



## ratsch (12. Februar 2008)

sollte man witze machen, wenn menschen ihr hobby aufgeben müssen wegen der gesundheit?


----------



## Andi99 (12. Februar 2008)

Da habt ihr wohl recht. Ich werde mir wahrscheindlich einen neuen Arzt suchen, doch die Schmerzen hören dadurch nicht auf...
Mit einem Fully ist das ganze noch einigermassen erträglich, doch auf dem HT hört der Spass auf

Deshalb versuche ich das gute Stück auch zu verkaufen. Glaubt mir, es fällt mir nicht leicht!


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du dir ein Fully kaufen, die Teile vom Flow dranbauen und das Flow als Tourenrad oder so was aufbauen?? Wär ne Alternative, aber geht halt ins Geld...
Naja, hoffe jedenfalls dass es mit deinem Rücken wieder besser wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi99 (12. Februar 2008)

Ja das gute Geld!
Danke jedenfalls für den Tip


----------



## .irie. (12. Februar 2008)

hehe hab grad die anzeige gesehen 19" , mei wasn n tiefgriff 
mein flow ist fast fertig  das HR muss noch eingespeicht werden , dann wirds gewogen , bin schon gespannt , da ich für mene verhältnisse am limit bin, glaube ich , oder hat noch jemand vorschläge?
P.S Diabolus teile werden nicht getauscht


----------



## jota (12. Februar 2008)

@ratsch
das sollte kein witz sein.
@andi99
bandscheibenprobleme?der hat mir geholfen.
www.doctoroleshchuk.de


----------



## Andi99 (12. Februar 2008)

danke vielmals für die Info. Ja die Bandscheiben sind es. Werde mich darüber informieren.


----------



## .irie. (22. Februar 2008)

ich seh aber gerade du hast noch das orgina grüne ausfallende... mmhhhmmm ich würd gegen mein silbernes tuschen *gg* weis jemand wos die in grün gibt... ich denk nirgends


----------



## Andi99 (22. Februar 2008)

tauschen geht leider nicht. ausser du willst wegen dem ausfallende den rahmen "tauschen"


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (26. Februar 2008)

ihr meint bis 150mm geht noch ? wird da der winkel nich zu groß.....das is doch bestimmt für der rahmen nich so vorteilhaft oder ?
imom hab ich ne marzocchi dirtjam dran. die ist mir aber zu kurz


----------



## .irie. (27. Februar 2008)

dann hol dir doch eine mit 13 die z1 kann man die meisten auch ganz gut traveln auf 13


----------



## Jendo (27. Februar 2008)

150mm passt schon!

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang die Z150 verbaut und das war sehr spaßig und auf alle Fälle seriös fahrbar!
4X solltest Du natürlich nicht mehr damit fahren! 
mfg


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe ein Flow DJ 2008 im Bikemarkt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalinjunky (2. März 2008)

hmm danke. hast du n link wo es die billig gibt ?

MfG


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (2. März 2008)

oder was ist mit der 66 ??

MfG


----------



## ratsch (9. März 2008)

mal ne frage... tut mir leid dass ich sie grad bei den flow-liebhabern stelle  :
für hardcore/downhill 05er flow mit großer gabel unso updaten oder eine bitch kaufen??


----------



## Jendo (9. März 2008)

Was ist denn bei Dir ne große Gabel?


----------



## ratsch (10. März 2008)

nja 150 wie oben beschriben passt noch und wie siehts mit 160 aus?
4X will ich damit auf keinen machen, momentan mach ich mit der dirt jam pro 2m flatdrops aber beim downhillen ist mir 120 etwas zu wenig...
und hält der rahmen noch wenn ich mit 150 nicht einfach so fahre, sondern wie gesagt 2m drops?


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. März 2008)

So hier mal wieder mein nach update :Formula The one

jetzt auf 12,25kg ( vorbau ,Kurbel u.kleinteile werden noch geändert)







MFG:


----------



## .irie. (18. März 2008)

wenn du mega ferderweg brauchst kauf dir n fully. mein flow ist 15" du brauchst auf jeden 16.5" , da bei mir ab 13cm das lenkrad von selbst anfängt einzuschlagen weil der lenkwinkel nimmer optimal is.wenn du n hardcor hardtail suchst kauf dir n banshee , freund von mir aht das , der rahmen wiegt zwar 4kg oder so dafür kannste dir auch ne shiver reinbauen.
oder 2mxtb , duncon cock usw


----------



## ratsch (18. März 2008)

jaja das ganze thema hatt ich leider schon....
trotzdem danke


----------



## .irie. (19. März 2008)

ich versteh dich net ganz du frägst 10ma was du alles reinbauen kannst , also , ne 66 is eig zu schwer für das rad , da müsste dir schon ne 36 kaufen , ich hatte mal an ne 55 gedacht (leider gibts die nur tod) oder ne lyrik , die gehn alle klar , am besten was mit u turn und schon biste deine probleme los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratsch (20. März 2008)

joa...
ja tut mir leid also das thema (mit neuem bike zumindest) hat sich erledigt, kauf mir iwann halt was mit 140-150mm, so groß wird der unterschied auch net sein, und dann wars das...

mfg

PS: hmmm... was hatn die minute fürn federweg?
ist die gut?
^^


----------



## woodracer (25. März 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Da das Wetter zur zeit ziemlich für die Katz ist habe ich mal nen bissel mit Aufklebern rumgespielt!!!


----------



## SlayMe (25. März 2008)

Mir gefällts.


----------



## .irie. (25. März 2008)

wo gibtrs eig nochma die ahornblätter als aufkleber zu kaufen , und kann mir generell jemand ne gute quelle für aufkleber nennen?


----------



## Magnum 204 (25. März 2008)

.irie. schrieb:


> wo gibtrs eig nochma die ahornblätter als aufkleber zu kaufen , und kann mir generell jemand ne gute quelle für aufkleber nennen?




schau mal hier: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-A...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AleXR6 (9. April 2008)

Yeah, seit dem Wochenende nenne auch ich ein Flow 3.0 mein eigen. Die erste Proberunde hat schon eine Menge Spass gemacht - sehr harmonische Geometrie und tolles Fahrverhalten 

Als nächstes werde ich ausprobieren, welche Kombination mir besser behagt: Shimano MT90+PD M545 oder Five Ten High Impact +  Shimano MX30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2008)

*Jetzt mit geänderten Kurbeln,Kette,Vorbau u. Steuersatz*


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. April 2008)

Sehr Geil! Macht sich richtig gut!!! Ein sehr seltener Anblick ein Rasouli stimmig aufgebaut zu sehen...

Viel Spaß damit,


----------



## bikerx01 (14. April 2008)

jo sieht echt gut aus 

welche rahmenhöhe ist das?


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2008)

Danke,danke... 


Gr.16,5"


----------



## ribisl (15. April 2008)

SENSATIONELL   

Ist wohl einer der stimmigsten und geilsten Aufbauten, die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen hab.  

War auch auf der Suche nache einem Rasouli Rahmen (18"), aber vergeblich!!

Hab jetzt einen anderen Flow Rahmen erstanden (ich hoff er kommt bald), den ich auch einigermassen stimmig aufzubauen versuche! Aber der Aufbau wird sich ziehen, vorallem, da die gewünschten LR nirgends zu bekommen sind


----------



## chri55 (26. April 2008)

hammergutes Rasouli! sehr konsequent  
ist das ne Easton Carbon- oder Alusattelstütze?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. April 2008)

Danke,Stütze ist die EA70 (Alu)


----------



## iNSANE! (27. April 2008)

Geiles Rasouli - mein ehemaliges Flow DJ gefällt mir aber auch richtig gut!


----------



## ratsch (9. Mai 2008)

kommst du eigentlich klar mit den lopes blingbling?
grad hier in deutschland?


----------



## Ted77 (11. Mai 2008)

Mein Purple People Eater  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Mai 2008)

Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich toll, aber mach bitte auf jeden Fall die Decals von den Felgen runter. Vielleicht auch noch die Aufkleber von der Gabel entfernen, dann wirkt das ganze farblich stimmiger.


----------



## Ted77 (12. Mai 2008)

ich denke das werde ich machen


----------



## ribisl (21. Mai 2008)

Mein neues Spielzeug in Bewegung.






Detailiertes Flowfoto kommt noch!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2008)

Aeh, warum Kettenspanner am einem Flow DJ?! Ansonsten...Sticker weg!
Die Wheels wirken brutal wuchtig.


----------



## Ted77 (23. Mai 2008)

bei mir haben die Schrauben bzw muttern das rad NICHT an der Stelle gehalten...und da es sehr unangenehm ist wenn im anlauf auf ne rampe einem die kette abspringt ( Brustkorb auf Vorbau) habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nen Kettenspanner ( den ich noch rumliegen hatte) zu benutzen... später stellte sich heraus, das die " Riffelung " der Muttern schlecht produziert war.. Nachdem ich die Muttern getauscht hatte hält jetzt auch alles. war bisher nur zu faul den Spanner zu entfernen, kette zu kürzen usw.. ist aber ein nächstes Projekt von mir 

Schönes Wochenende

TED


----------



## kuki2 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo, danke für eure Tipps vor längerer Zeit für mein Rasouliprojekt. 
Jetzt ist es langsam fertig. Ich habe nun meine Rock Shox Recon beim Service auf U-Turn umgestellt (80 - 130 mm). Geht super !  Bremsen sind Formula ORO K18. 

Ich möchte im Juli eine 4 Tagestour mit 6000 hm damit fahren und auch hinten bei  den gewohnten 200er Scheiben bleiben.

Ich dachte ein Rasouli-Flow ist eher unzerstörbar und die große Scheibe wäre kein Problem. Zugelassen für den Flow ist aber eigentlich nur 160 mm bzw. max. 180mm Scheibendurchmesser.
? Was ist eure Erfahrung mit der Scheibengröße am Rasouli-Rahmen ? Ich habe 87 kg + Gepäck 7kg. Das Bike wird ca. 13 kg  (leider bleischweren Cnnondale Vorbau und Lenker FSA ersteigert). Der Rasouli Hinterbau müsste doch für eine normale (kein DH) Tour eine größere Scheibe aushalten ? 
lg
kuki2


----------



## Jendo (3. Juni 2008)

Schaut gut aus dein Rasouli. Nur bitte noch fürs Foto die Reflektoren entfernen 

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang 200er Scheiben im Rasouli- das passt schon. Aber sicherlich wird sich Rocky dabei was gedacht haben eine Begrenzung der Scheibengröße fürs Flow oder Rasouli zu bringen.
mfg


----------



## Aldetruller (21. Juni 2008)

Hier im Anhang mal mein Rasouli! Noch nicht ganz vollendet! Hoffe es gefällt!



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119938


----------



## freeridebox.Nel (22. Juni 2008)

i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

5â¬ in die Katalogbildkasse.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2008)

nicht umlackieren....das ist doch so eine schöne Farbe.....!

so, ich habe es jetzt mal gewogen: 14,28 kg.
Mich stört das Gewicht bei fahren eigentlich überhaupt nicht.
Immer noch ein echt geiles Bike.


----------



## balrog (12. Juli 2008)

meins ist dann auch endlich mal fertig  freu mich schon auf die erste tour!

cu, balrog


----------



## ribisl (13. Juli 2008)

meins mit anderen LRS:


----------



## Jendo (15. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Flow!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir auch ausserordentlich gut. Da passen sogar die weißen Laufräder wenn der Rest schön schwarz gehalten ist.
Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße u. wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (15. Juli 2008)

18", 1,81m


----------



## .irie. (19. Juli 2008)

mehr gibts im fotoalbum , wer ne partliste will kann se haben , gewicht ka aber ent viel 

ich weis einfach ent wie die bilder hier reinkommen udn irgendwie stehst auch nirgends , egal^^


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2008)

Ich seh da irgendwie kein Bild...


----------



## chri55 (19. Juli 2008)

ich füge es mal für ihn ein...


----------



## Magnum 204 (20. Juli 2008)

ich liebe es


----------



## .irie. (20. Juli 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand den gefallen tun und mir erklären wie ich dei fotos reinbekomm , nie sagts mir jemand


----------



## budgie (17. August 2008)

Mein FLOW ´04 - ready for TrailTransalp!

Nach meinem letzten Besuch in Wildbad musste ich irgendwie feststellen, dass ich für ganze extreme Zeug, rumgespringe, gedroppe zu vernünftig geworden bin - oder meine Eier zu klein sind 

Das, was richtig Bock macht sind Singletrails. Schnell, langsam, technisch, flowig, steil, verzwickt... einfach schön fahren!

Der Auftrag für diesen Sommer war klar. Trails fahren, am besten so viele wie möglich und so lang wie möglich. Was liegt da näher als in die Alpen zu fahren? Von Mittenwald bis an den Gardasee, Trails ohne Ende!
Hab mich dann auch dazu entschlossen die Anstiege zu fahren, das FLOW musste also ein bisschen gepimped werden.

u.a.
- neue Laufräder, Mavic EX721 mit Hope PRO II
- Bashguard weg, 3 neue RF Kettenblätter
- 11-34 Ritzel
- Sattel, Griffe...

und so sieht das ganze jetzt aus:





















Hoffe, euch gefällt es!

Was noch gemacht werden muss:
- Die DirtJumper I, welche echt gut funktioniert, ist viel zu schwer!!

- Die Hayes Bremsen sind irgendwie schrottig!


----------



## AleXR6 (18. August 2008)

budgie schrieb:


> Hoffe, euch gefällt es!


Mir gefällt es. Wie gefällt es Dir denn? 

Und wie machen sich die Umbauten bemerkbar?


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Mein Purple People Eater





nicht dein Ernst, den Rahmen, der sowieso schon viel zu hoch vorne baut auch noch mit 24"/26" zu fahren!


----------



## ribisl (20. August 2008)

Meins mit artverwandten Freund aus Amerika.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apocalypse-dude (24. August 2008)

verkaufe meinen BONANDRINI rahmen in der grÃ¶sse 19" fÃ¼r 299â¬. weiteres im bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=129132&bigimage=flow1.jpg


----------



## ribisl (25. August 2008)

EDIT: 

doch in Rock´n Action Fred....


----------



## freerider89 (29. August 2008)

ich hab mich in den gift grünen flow dj rahmen verliebt. kann mir jemand sagen wo und ob man den noch kaufen kann?
will vielleicht einer von euch sein flow verkaufen???


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. August 2008)

Zu spÃ¤t, hab meinen GiftgrÃ¼nen Flow Rahmen fÃ¼r 70â¬ verkauft, aber nÃ¤chstes Jahr gibts den in GiftgrÃ¼n als Komplettbike, also kannste da dann zuschlagen.


----------



## K!vin (30. August 2008)

hat jemand schon ne ahnung wie das 09er flow aussieht ?


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. August 2008)

Ja, alle Komplettbikes kommen mit Flow DJ Rahmen.


----------



## >Jonas< (1. September 2008)

hier mal meins


----------



## pieleh (9. September 2008)

Mein Flow mal auf dem absoluten Nullpunkt (rein Hm-technisch ):


----------



## DaJerk (10. September 2008)

@pieleh

Im Grunde soll mein 16,5er Rasouli genauso aussehen (auch wenn jetzt sicher einige entsetzt aufschreien, sorry für den Frevel). Welche Gabellänge verträgt das Flow eigentlich bei so einem "Tourenaufbau"? Ich habe mein Oldslayer gerade fertig und finde dort die Pike schon grenzwertig. Nicht so sehr weil das Bike am Berg vorn steigen würde, sondern weil die Sitzposition "suboptimal" ist. Beim Slayer werde ich deshalb mal einen ungekröpften Lenker probieren um die Arme etwas mehr zu strecken.

Mein Slayer


Da das Flow noch etwas kürzer ist, habe ich etwas Bedenken mit Gabeln grösser 130mm und wollte lieber vorher mal fragen bevor ich versuche das Rad neu zu erfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. September 2008)

Du kannst die Pike ja noch traveln falls Dir die Front zu hoch sein sollte. CIh hatte Zeitweise meine Z150 im Rasouli. Macht Spaß damit zu fahren, aber es ist auf keinen Fall dann noch eine Tourengeometrie 
Gruß


----------



## pieleh (10. September 2008)

Wie Jendo schon geschrieben hat - die Z1 macht im Rasouli absolut Spaß. 
Ich finde aber, dass das Bike trotz der Gabelhöhe voll Tourentauglich ist (immerhin ist der Steuerwinkel bei den alten Flow's 70 Grad). Vom Fahrgefühl her entspricht die Front meinem alten Switch - und außerdem kann man sehr leicht Weehlies fahren . 
Und wenns steiler bergauf geht nutze ich ETA (dann ist es gefühlsmäßig wie ein CC-Rad )


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal wieder meins nach Bremsen und Vorbau update











MFG


----------



## .irie. (4. Oktober 2008)

anderen sattel und wellgo mg pedale , damit das konzept duchgezogen wird , über den vorbau sag ich nix den hab ich auch  und die klemmung von dem ding ist genial und unerreicht
ansonsten n1, gewicht?


----------



## giant vt (14. Oktober 2008)




----------



## >Jonas< (14. Oktober 2008)

hi,
ich hab hier schon einige flows mit ner pike gesehn und jetzt wollte ich wissen wie sich die pike so im flow macht?
da die flow ja 140 mm federweg hat und das flow nur bis 130mm zugelassen ist wollt ich noch fragen ob sich vom fahrverhalten sehr viel ändert oder obs gleich bleibt und sinkt dann eigentlich die stabilität des rahmens wenn man 10mm mehr federweg als erlaubt fährt??

achja ich hab nen flow von 2006 wenn die information noch wichtig ist weil ja nicht alle flows die selben geometrie daten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (14. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann ist das Flow nur bis 130mm zugelassen? Ist mir neu...


----------



## >Jonas< (14. Oktober 2008)

ich war mal bei meinem händler der hat dann bei bike action angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass das flow nur bis 130 zugelassen ist


----------



## DaJerk (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss, gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber ich werde mich wohl von meinem Rasouli Aufbau verabschieden. - Grund: ich habe bei meinem Slayer gemerkt, dass ein 16,5er Rahmen für mich zu kurz zum Tourenfahren ist. Habe also schweren Herzens einen ungefahrenen Rahmen mit einfacher 400mm Sattelstüze in gute Hände abzugeben. 

Sieht halt aus wie die beiden Rasoulis weiter oben im Fred.


----------



## gauchel (22. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein flow...
fährt noch irgendwer die highroller 2,5
grz


----------



## .irie. (2. November 2008)

hatte schon n 2.7er highroller im hr , aber nur mit 100% geradem laufrad *gg*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2008)

ich fahre die Holly Roller in 2.5.


----------



## gauchel (22. November 2008)

werde mir für den sommer auch wieder die holly roller drauf hauen aber ers mal die high roller im winter platt machen...
grz


----------



## ratsch (23. November 2008)

ich hab die high roller aber 2.35''
aber echt, edler reifen


----------



## ratsch (27. November 2008)

was haltet ihr eigentlich vom flow im nächsten jahr?
nix gegen unsre dirtjumper, aber ich sehe die "seele des flows" eigentlich im freeride (zumindest war das vor ein paar jahren so), und heute sind das nur noch superkurze trixxerdinger...
was sagt ihr?


----------



## Hanswirt (27. November 2008)

Voll traurig!  Fahre ein Flow als reines Tourenbike mit 11,5 Kg und habe damit jede Menge Spaß ... Schade, dass sich Rocky so verhält. Aber wenn ich mir die 2009er Farben der Rockies ansehe, ist es vielleicht zu verschmerzen, dass kein "normales" Flow dabei ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (28. November 2008)

Meins wiegt 14,4kg und ich nütz es für Touren in näher Umgebung, wo der Federweg von mein Slayer unnötig ist, aber trotzdem a paar techn. Spielerein vorhanden sind.....

Und fürn Winter is es auch optimal...


----------



## ratsch (28. November 2008)

für mich war rm flow DH und FR und touren, und nicht backflip und nofoot auf 40m...


wow das eskaliert aber, ich geb acht nicht zu sentimental zu werden XD


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
also ich finde das neue Flow nicht so schön.
1. diese Pünktchen da drauf passen überhaupt nicht. Sieht so ein bisschen nach Zirkus aus.
2. Der Stahlrahmen passt auch nicht ins Konzept. Das hätten sie anders nennen sollen. 

Ich fahre zwar ein DJ, aber der Einsatzzweck bei mir reicht von DJ über Street bis zum Freeride! Es ist für mich ein reines Spaßmobil mit dem ich fast alles machen kann.
Dieses Jahr bin ich sogar ein DH-Rennen mit dem Ding mitgefahren.

Meine Freundin wird ihres auch für alles nutzen. Sogar auch Tour. 

@ribisl
jedes mal wenn ich deine Fotos sehe steigt der Neid.
Diese Trails die du vor der Nase hast......der Hammer 
Und du machst auch noch was drauß


----------



## ratsch (2. Dezember 2008)

was sagt ihr zur idee drop off IV an flow?
wieviel travel hat die eigentlich?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2008)

die von 2006 hat 13 cm Federweg.
Willst du Geld sparen? Die Drop off ist ja nun nicht wirklich das Top Model. Da würde ich schon lieber auf eine bessere ausweichen mit mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Ich persöhnlich würde auch nicht mehr als 13 cm an ein Flow bauen.


----------



## ratsch (2. Dezember 2008)

ja gut grad hab ich die dirt jam pro dran^^ 
und die drop off IV würd ich billig von nem kumpel bekommen, ka der hats vor zwei wochen gekauft an nem norco sasqatch also ich denk die ist von 2008 oder gibts die in diesem jahr garnet?


----------



## Bonzolino (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo RM User,
eine bescheidene FRage,möchte das Rad als HT FReerider auf touren benutzen,nun ist es so,das ich 191cm messe.

schrittlänge 96cm

macht das sinn? ein RM zu kaufen??

vielen dank für die aufmerksamkeit


----------



## ratsch (11. Dezember 2008)

ich denk 18 zoll geht grade noch für touren... gibts was größeres?
also ich bin 183 etwa und fahre 18 zoll aber downhill...


----------



## Jendo (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung das es mal früher 19 oder sogar 19,5" gab... Einfach mal auf die Rockyseite schauen, da müsste ja was wissenswertes stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzolino (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
hab ich schon  mal geschaut( auf der HP)
wollte einfach mal ein FB von den Usern.
Vielen Dank dafür!!

schönen abend


----------



## AleXR6 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin 185 cm und mein Flow hat einen 18"-Rahmen. Touren bin ich schon problemlos gefahren, auch wenn die normale Sattelstange einen Tick zu kurz ist. Mit einer längeren Stange sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Hanswirt (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
bin 183 cm und fahre ein 18 Zoll Flow als Tourenrad. Das geht super mit einer 400er Sattelstütze; aber bei 191 cm  In 2006 gab es zuletzt ein Flow in 19 Zoll ...


----------



## Magnum 204 (31. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meins nach ein paar Updates:
Hope Pro 2 LRS mit Sun MTX29 Felgen
Welgo MG Pedale

Gewicht :11,52Kg








Abschließend wünsche ich allen einen Guten rutsch


----------



## Jendo (2. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön! Einzig die rote Rolle stört mich ein bissl 
Gruß
Jendo


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. Januar 2009)

So meins ist mal wieder nach paar updates dran.

Manitou Minute MRD

Sattel: rocky

sattelstütze :easton carbon

Kurbel :RF atlas FR

Gewicht: 10,86kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2009)

ich habe hier lange kein DJ mehr gesehen.

Also.....hier mein DJ Skulls in neuem Look.

weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## Kettenfaust (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute bin neu hier im Forum und auch neu im Besitz eines Rocky Flow´s Zero in 18 Zoll die Optik hat mich umgehauen und ich musste es haben es ist aber erstmal nur der Rahmen

Ich will zum Aufbau wahrscheinlich mein Cube Dropzone von 2007 dafür zerlegen ausser der Gabel die DJ 4 is einfach zu schwer nun wollte ich fragen was ihr von der Rock Shox Revelation mit 130 mm so haltet. 

Ach so das Bike soll für Freeride und auch etwas längere Strecken sein 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Kettenfaust (16. Februar 2009)

Wie läuft das eigentlich beim Thred ``Stell dich vor`` muß ich auf neues Thema erstellen gehen wenn ich mich vorstellen will ?


----------



## slayerrider (17. Februar 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Kettenfaust (24. Februar 2009)

thx slayerrider

sacht mal für wie viel Federweg sind die Rocky Mountain Flow Geräte eigentlich ausgelegt ??


----------



## Magnum 204 (24. Februar 2009)

Kettenfaust schrieb:


> sacht mal für wie viel Federweg sind die Rocky Mountain Flow Geräte eigentlich ausgelegt ??



Bis 150mm 

ich persönlich fahre 130mm im Flow


----------



## Kettenfaust (24. Februar 2009)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Bis 150mm
> 
> ich persönlich fahre 130mm im Flow


 
thx, 130 war auch meine Vorstellung ich nehme wohl die Revelation Coil


----------



## Hanswirt (25. Februar 2009)

Schönes Flow hast du dir da zugelegt, Glückwunsch.    Stell`ruhig schon mal ein paar Bilder während der Aufbauphase hier rein


----------



## Sw!tch (2. März 2009)

Hier auch mal mein Kleines. Ist schön leicht (kommt aber nicht an Magnum's ran ) und macht mir fast überall Freude.


----------



## eisbaerin (2. März 2009)

Hi Flow Fahrer

Hatte diese Frage schon im Switch Thread gestellt aus versehen.
Hab mir nämlich überlegt ein Rocky Flow F3.0 am morgigen Dienstag zu kaufen.

ich wollte mal gerne wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist für fahren in der Stadt, also Urban Freeride eines der vorderen Rotzel abzubauen. Hinten hat es so viel ich weiss neun und vorne zwei. öchte aber gerne etwas Gewicht sparen und eben eines der Ritzel weglassen.

Könnt ihr mir da Tipps geben. bilder und weitere Daten werd ich mal reinstellen, wenn ich das Bike hab.

Danke erstmal.
Anna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfaust (2. März 2009)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Schönes Flow hast du dir da zugelegt, Glückwunsch.  Stell`ruhig schon mal ein paar Bilder während der Aufbauphase hier rein


 
Danke danke   ich werd auf jeden Fall noch paar Bilder folgen lassen

Dein graues Flow is auch nen 18 Zoll oder? ich erinnere mich das hier schon irgendwo gelesen zu haben

so wie der Sattel steht fährst du damit auch längere strecken aber wie macht es sich bei kleinen Downhills und Sprüngen ?


----------



## eisbaerin (3. März 2009)

So, jetzt auch mal mein neues Schätzchen!







Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flow F3.0 2006
Gabel: Marzocchi DJ2 2006
Laufräder: NOPE LRS
Kurbeln: Truativ Hussefelt
Lenker: NC 17
Vorbau: Torro Pro
Pedale: Shimano DX
Reifen: Maxxis Holy Roller
Sattel: Eastern Bikes
Scheibenbremse: Shimano Hydraulik
Schaltung: Deore
Steuersatz: ACROS
Gewicht: 15,5 kilo


----------



## Hanswirt (4. März 2009)

Kettenfaust schrieb:


> Dein graues Flow is auch nen 18 Zoll oder? ich erinnere mich das hier schon irgendwo gelesen zu haben
> 
> so wie der Sattel steht fährst du damit auch längere strecken aber wie macht es sich bei kleinen Downhills und Sprüngen ?



Ja, ist ein 18 Zoll und in Wirklichkeit olivgrün. Bei Sprüngen und Downhills muss ich leider passen (bin vor 1985 geboren ). Als Tourenrad aber absolut spitze


----------



## Kettenfaust (5. März 2009)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Bei Sprüngen und Downhills muss ich leider passen (bin vor 1985 geboren


 
Oh ich bin Bj. 80 und ich muß das einfach haben
Ich will aber mit dem Rad aber auch meine Tourentauglichkeit erhöhen denn Konditionell is momentan nich mehr so doll 

An alle: ich suche Rock Shox Revelation Coil nur ist diese überall ausverkauft weiß jemand wo ich diese noch bekomme? Einige Anbieter haben diese zwar noch im Angebot sind aber dann doch nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Für Hilfe währe ich dankbar


----------



## eisbaerin (6. März 2009)

Da viele Leute anscheinend meinen https Link nicht sehen können, hier nochmal mein Flow F 3.0






Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flow F3.0 2006
Gabel: Marzocchi DJ2 2006
Laufräder: NOPE LRS
Kurbeln: Truativ Hussefelt
Lenker: NC 17
Vorbau: Torro Pro
Pedale: Shimano DX
Reifen: Maxxis Holy Roller
Sattel: Eastern Bikes
Scheibenbremse: Shimano Hydraulik
Schaltung: Deore
Steuersatz: ACROS
Gewicht: 15,5 kilo


----------



## Kettenfaust (7. März 2009)

eisbaerin schrieb:


> Da viele Leute anscheinend meinen https Link nicht sehen können, hier nochmal mein Flow F 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Eisbearin, sorry das du nen bischen untergegangen bist 

und das obwohl du dir solche mühe machst, welche größe ist dein flow 16,5 ? 

ziemlich schwer is dein flow find ich, mein cube wiegt 14,8 und der Rahmen ist um einiges dicker (alles noch original) 

aber der großteil wird eh auf mein flow zero umgebaut 

ich wünsch viel spass bist ja ne exotin in unsrem sport ``keep on rockin´´


----------



## Kettenfaust (7. März 2009)

ne stop is nen 18 zoll oder??


----------



## eisbaerin (7. März 2009)

Ich glaub 18 "

Kann ich mal nachfragen, aber das Rad wurde aufgebaut für jemanden, der fast 1,90 groß ist. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus.


----------



## Kettenfaust (7. März 2009)

eisbaerin schrieb:


> Ich glaub 18 "
> quote]
> 
> wenn du es genau wissen willst messe einfach von mitte Tretlager bis zum ende das Sitzrohr aus und geb das Maß hier ein dann weißt du´s
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfaust (9. März 2009)

Sacht mal das maß der Sattelstütze das ich für mein 05er Flow benötige ist das 27,2 mm oder weniger ich hab hier leider bloß nen Zollstock und irgendwie wirkt es als währe es etwas weniger


----------



## Hanswirt (16. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung hast du ein Flow Spezial Edition von 2006 und die benötigt eine Sattelstütze in 27,2 mm. Mit ist auch nicht bekannt, dass es schonmal andere Durchmesser für das Flow gab. Meine beiden sind auch von 2006 und da passt 27,2 mm.


----------



## Kettenfaust (16. März 2009)

Sattelstützmaß is 27,2 mm dat hab ich jetz schon raus bekommen und ne Sattelstütze hab ich auch schon so das der Brave Airbase Sattel schon seinen Platz eingenommen hat 

Ich dachte aber das das Flow Zero nur in 2005 auf den Markt gekommen ist.

Gibt´s da vieleicht ne Chronologie zu?


----------



## Jendo (16. März 2009)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hast du ein Flow Spezial Edition von 2006 und die benötigt eine Sattelstütze in 27,2 mm. Mit ist auch nicht bekannt, dass es schonmal andere Durchmesser für das Flow gab. Meine beiden sind auch von 2006 und da passt 27,2 mm.



Also die etwas älteren Modelle hatten alle 26,8mm Durchmesser - Wie mein Rasouli


----------



## >Jonas< (23. März 2009)

hier mal mein flow



hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2009)

Es wirkt zwar heftig schwer,aber irgendwie gefällt es mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Jonas< (23. März 2009)

ja ganz so leicht ist es auch nicht. wiegt mit schwalbe nobby nics etwa 14,7 kg. aber fährt sich einfach nur traumhaft


----------



## TJtomek (6. April 2009)

hi leute 
suche ein flow dj von 2007 glaub ich also das lilane
am besten noch selbst bissi dran rumgeschraubt mit paar custom teilen
bitte bei mir melden 
mfg


----------



## ratsch (7. April 2009)

meins wiegt 16.7 oder so...


----------



## rotzifotzi (16. April 2009)

moin,
was is die maximale freigegebene gabellänge für ein RM flow zero?
Spiel mit dem Gedanken ne MZ Z1 light von 2006 reinzubauen (hat 150 mm FW). Meint Ihr das passt noch von der Geometrie oder ist das too much? Einsatzbereich ist Freeride.


----------



## Jendo (16. April 2009)

Passt wunderbar!


----------



## frankweber (5. Mai 2009)

Hab gedacht ich poste hier mal , da ich ein flow djskull zu verkaufen hätte.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Danke Frank


----------



## TJtomek (6. Mai 2009)

was sind des für speichen?


----------



## Schaltfreude (17. Mai 2009)

taugt der flow rahmen für 4x und sind alle flow rahmen gleich? (also die aus dem kompletträder und dem frameset)


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Mai 2009)

Meins war noch gar nicht hier, oder?

Früher mal:




Und heute:


----------



## Jendo (19. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Früher mal:


Wunderbares Gefährt...damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joseppe (20. Mai 2009)

ich finde auch die alter version besser!

was ist passiert?
warum der umbau?


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Mai 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> was ist passiert?


Mein Auto musste zum Tüv. Die Sonne ist aufgegangen. Und 3 Jahre sind vergangen.



joseppe schrieb:


> warum der umbau?


Die Teile aus dem "anständigen" Aufbau haben nen gelben Rahmen gekriegt. Aus teilen die noch rumlagen und dem Flow-Rahmen hab ich mir nen Singlespeeder gebaut...










Bei dem alten Rahmen passen 100mm-Federgabeln besser als die (hoch bauende) 2003er Z1. Vielleicht wäre 120mm das Optimum. Also so ein schönes Gäbelchen mit 100-120mm Federweg und LockOut würde ich noch gern reinbauen. Und Scheibenbremsen. Aber da lag halt grad nix im Keller...
Und es macht auch so Spaß.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Mai 2009)




----------



## MrFaker (24. Mai 2009)

oje 

lg chris


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Irgendwie total geil!
Darf ich fragen, was das für Bremshebel sind? Habe auch noch einen SSPler mit Mustache-Bar, der auf Fertigstellung wartet und ich abe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass V-Brakes und RR-Hebel nicht so wirklich harmonieren von der Übersetzung her.


----------



## neikless (24. Mai 2009)

grauenhaft dabei war es mal recht schön bitte rückgängig machen dann supi


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Mai 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Irgendwie total geil!
> Darf ich fragen, was das für Bremshebel sind? Habe auch noch einen SSPler mit Mustache-Bar, der auf Fertigstellung wartet und ich abe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass V-Brakes und RR-Hebel nicht so wirklich harmonieren von der Übersetzung her.



Von DiaCompe sind die. Die haben das richtige Übersetzungsverhältnis für V-Brakes. 
Alternativ gibt es auch noch Umlenkrollen, die das Übersetzungsverhältnis anpassen.

Ansonsten kannst du auch Canti-Bremsen verwenden. Die funktionieren mit RR-Hebeln. Oder die Road-Versionen einiger mechanischer Scheibenbremsen.

@neikless: Guck mal auf deine Tastatur. Rechts neben dem M, hast du da Tasten? benutzen dann supi


----------



## slayerrider (25. Mai 2009)

oh, das ist ja mal schick















nicht, wwaaaww, *schüttel*


----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

@chickenway-user

Sorry aber dann solltest Du auch gleich noch die decals abreißen...! Kannst auch Sandpapier benutzen, schlimmer kanns eh nicht mehr kommen!

Für mich eines Rockys UNWÜRDIG!!!

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2009)

Unwürdig, soso...

Hab mein Flow mal wieder wenig artgerecht bewegt:

Endlich Alpen:





Gepäcktaschentauglicher Singletrail bei Nesselwang:













Reutte, mit Essen auf dem Gepäckträger:





Und dann kam die große Müdigkeit. Trotzdem weiter, Innsbruck:





Am Brenner hat sich zu der Müdigkeit noch Regen gesellt. Gefroren wie ein Specht. So macht radfahren keinen Spaß! Und dann, kurz nach Bozen, endlich Sonne:





Das Corny nach dem letzten Pass:





Und das wars auch schon...


----------



## MrFaker (13. Juni 2009)

wielange warst du unterwegs? 

ps: dein flow gefällt mir trotzdem nicht 

lg chris


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wielange warst du unterwegs?
> 
> ps: dein flow gefällt mir trotzdem nicht
> 
> lg chris



Ein bisschen mehr als 30 Stunden. 

Und mein Flow gefällt mir auch nicht. Also Optisch. Aber es ist billig und fährt gut...


----------



## bikebebi (29. Juni 2009)

hey leute.

verkaufe mein flow 2 von 2007. nur ein paar mal gefahren. bei interesse schreibt mir: [email protected]


gruß, franzi


----------



## Philanderer (17. Juli 2009)

Nach unzähligen Bastelstunden und noch mehr Stunden des Wartens aus Teile, endlich fertig. Etwas für die Fraktion bunt und ausgefallen. Paar Teile werden wahscheinlich nocht geändert. Allen voran die Pedale, die sind nur dran, damit ichs endlich testen konnte





Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Jendo (17. Juli 2009)

Das offizielle Bike für die Bundesgartenschau 2010! Sau Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja nur geil.


----------



## maple leaf (17. Juli 2009)

Yeah Hippie Style

gehört für mich in jedem Fall hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391993&page=30


----------



## trektrailer (24. Juli 2009)

mich wÃ¼rde mal interesieren was ihr so dÃ¼r den Flow DJ Rahmen bezahlt habt, egal ob gebraucht oder neu.
fÃ¼r mich erscheinen nÃ¤hmlich 600 bis 800â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen doch sehr hoch.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2009)

...das ist aber die Realität. Finde für einen Alurahmen, der auch was aushalten muss den Preis angebracht.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab für meins damals komplett 600 bezahlt. Aber damals gab es auch noch kein DJ.


----------



## DaJerk (25. Juli 2009)

@trektrailer

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob dir auch ein ungefahrener RM Flow Rasouli Rahmen in 16,5" passen würde, aber den könntest du inkl. Versand in D für 220,00 Euro haben. Dürfte in dem Zustand mittlerweile Seltenheitswert haben.

Bilder gibts hier genug im Forum. Ich würde den wegen falscher Grösse (zu kurz zum touren) wirklich schweren Herzens abgeben, wäre er eine Nummer grösser, würde ich ihn selbst fahren 

Ich weiss, das ist keine Börse hier, aber vielleicht hilfts


----------



## Jendo (26. Juli 2009)

Das wäre ein wahnsinns Angebot!
Ich habe 2003 den vollen UVP Preis für den Rasouli Rahmen gezahlt!


----------



## DaJerk (26. Juli 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das wäre ein wahnsinns Angebot!
> Ich habe 2003 den vollen UVP Preis für den Rasouli Rahmen gezahlt!



Tja, ich hab mich da leider verpeilt. Ich wollte den Rahmen eigentlich als robustes CC-Bike für schlechtes Wetter aufbauen. Dummerweise ist das Oberrohr noch etwas kürzer als mein 16,5er Oldslayer (und das ist für mich schon grenzwertig am Berg).

Wie gesagt der Rahmen ist neu, steht seit ca. 1,5 Jahren als Deko auf dem Schrank. Den Karton etc. gibts auch noch. Für einen 10er mehr gibts noch eine lange aber einfache Sattelstütze (neu) dazu. Einen neuen polierten RF Deus Steuersatz hätte ich auch noch. Ob ich mich von meiner gebrauchten silbernen 409er Pike trennen möchte weiss ich noch nicht. 

Bilder kann ich gern machen, aber es gibt hier sowieso schon einige sehr hübsche Aufbauten im Forum (SuFu). 

So, Ende aus, bevor ich Stress mit dem Mod bekomme, wenns keiner will, bleibts als Deko stehen


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## Jendo (27. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trektrailer (27. Juli 2009)

vielen dank DaJerk für die Mühe aber ich wollte nur mal fragen.
bis ich einen neuen Rahmen brauche dauert es doch noch ein bisschen


----------



## jota (29. November 2009)

im bikemarkt wird ein flow zero 16,5 zoll verkauft.


----------



## bikebebi (29. November 2009)

im bikemarkt wird ebenfalls ein flow2, 15'' verkauft. kaum gefahren, super größe, guckts euch an. ist ein super angebot!


----------



## gobo (5. Dezember 2009)

hi leutz

wollt mir auch ein flow zulegen weiss aber leider nicht welche größe der rahmen haben soll bei einer körper länge von 1,72???
ich dachte schon an 16,5 zoll!!das flow soll als freerider eingesetzt werden!
könnt ihr mir evtl. sagen welches maß(mitte trettlager bis ende sattelrohr)ich da haben sollte.
was ich noch gern wüsste ist,gab es das flow 2008 in weiss??weil in den prospekten find ich nix?!

besten dank im voraus


----------



## DaJerk (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk mal ich hab da genau das passende für Dich:

16,5" Flow Rasouli Rahmen, neu (siehe Sig.)

Rahmenhöhe gemessen 42cm
Länge (Mitte-Mitte) gemessen 53,5cm
Länge (horrizontal, versucht zu messen) irgendwas bei 55,5 bis 56,5cm, hängt ja auch etwas von der Gabelhöhe ab.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die genauen Maße.

Dazu hätte ich noch ggf. eine neue Pike 454 Dual Air in mattschwarz
und einen silbernen RF Deus Steuersatz (neu) und ne lange (gratis) Stattelstüze.

Bilder von diversen Rasoulis gibts hier im Fred. Mir persönlich ist der Rahmen mit 178cm etwas zu kurz.

Wenn ich mir den Rahmen so betrachte, wäre ich zum ersten mal gern ein paar cm kleiner 

Übrigens hat sich die Geometrie der Flows im Laufe der Zeit verändert. - Flow ist also nicht gleich Flow.

Edith sagt:

Noch zwei Bilder mit mieser Cam


----------



## HELIU (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich brauche eine Sattelstütze für ein Flow, Bj. ca. 2005. Kann mir jemand den genauen Durchmesser mitteilen. Die Messschiebermessung am Sattelrohr ist leider nicht eindeutig (26,2..4..6..).
MfG


----------



## Jendo (19. Dezember 2009)

Ganz genau kann ichs Dir auch nicht sagen da sich der Durchmesser meines Wissen bei irgendeinem Jahrgang von 26,8mm auf 27,2mm vergrößert hatte. Wenn Du rausbekommst was genau Du für ein Jahrgangsmodell hast, dann bekommen wir auch sicherlich den Stützendurchmesser ermittelt. Hast Du ein Bild vom Bike?
Mfg 
Jendo


----------



## HELIU (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
habe leider kein Bild gespeichert. Die Farbe ist aber "NATO Oliv". Rahmen Nr. RMB 03060712. Ist baugleich mit dem Rasouli Sondermodell.
MfG


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2009)

26,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (19. Dezember 2009)

wieso bekomm ich hier keine fotos hochgeladen??


----------



## Jendo (19. Dezember 2009)

HELIU schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe leider kein Bild gespeichert. Die Farbe ist aber "NATO Oliv". Rahmen Nr. RMB 03060712. Ist baugleich mit dem Rasouli Sondermodell.
> MfG





Soulbrother schrieb:


> 26,8



So ist es!


----------



## HELIU (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe !!!


----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2009)

hi

ich würde gern wissen wie das 2008 flow vom rahmen in weiss aussieht!?
hab ein flow bekommen und der alte besitzer meinte es sei aus `08.
aber ich find keinen rahmen in weiss der aus `08 ist.
ich hab auf dem unterrohr auch nicht flow stehen sondern nur rocky mountain!
kann mir da wer auf die sprünge helfen?

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Jendo (25. Dezember 2009)

Stand das Baujahr nicht immer in der Rahmennummer?


----------



## gobo (26. Dezember 2009)

bei 2008 wirds aber schwer:

PRK0626301

das teil ist doch schon aus taiwan!!
keine ahnung wie ich das aus der rahmennummer raus bekomm?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gauchel (17. Januar 2010)

hier mal ein update von meinem flow


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Januar 2010)

Tadaaaaaaaa - was fehlt auf dem Bild ?


----------



## Magnum 204 (17. Januar 2010)

Das man auch was sieht


----------



## gobo (17. Januar 2010)

bremse!

wieso haste nicht schon angefangen??


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Januar 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> bremse!
> 
> wieso haste nicht schon angefangen??




Hab ich doch schon ! Das Bild ist nur der Vorgeschmack... spaeter mehr...


----------



## gobo (17. Januar 2010)

ich halts nicht aus!!


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Januar 2010)

gauchel schrieb:


> hier mal ein update von meinem flow



Hey Gauchel ! Was ist das denn fuer eine Kettenfuehrung ?


----------



## slayerrider (17. Januar 2010)

truvativ shiftguide oder so


----------



## gauchel (17. Januar 2010)

genau...truvativ
ach meine bremse für hinten is bald auch wieder da,bevor sich jemand wundert


----------



## Jendo (17. Januar 2010)

Schaut nach einer fröhlichen Bastelstunde aus.
Viel Spaß dabei,
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VierZwei (22. Januar 2010)

hei,

ich ueberlege auch, mir ein Flow zuzulegen. Aber ich moechte es als Freerider haben. Taugt der Rahmen dafuer? Und kann man mit der Geometrie auch mal bergauf fahren?


----------



## joseppe (22. Januar 2010)

VierZwei schrieb:


> Taugt der Rahmen dafuer?


die alten flows taugen dafür wunderbar. 



VierZwei schrieb:


> Und kann man mit der Geometrie auch mal bergauf fahren?


jap. damit ist auch mal ne größere tour drin.


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2010)

joseppe schrieb:


> die alten flows taugen dafür wunderbar.
> 
> 
> jap. damit ist auch mal ne größere tour drin.



Sehe ich genau so!


----------



## VierZwei (22. Januar 2010)

super, und bis wann ist alt?

faellt ein 2007er Flow 1 noch darunter^^


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2010)

Aus dem Kopf weiß ich es nicht.
Hast du ein Bild davon?


----------



## VierZwei (22. Januar 2010)

http://images.jensonusa.com/large/bi/bi402r01.jpg

das ist es glaub ich. ich hab halt ein gebrauchtes gefunden, aber mit der 2007er-standard-Ausstattung.


----------



## Jendo (22. Januar 2010)

sollte passen!
Die Austattung ist auf jedenfall erbärmlich.


----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2010)

*ZU VERKAUFEN*
hier das bike einer Freundin absolut neuwertig steht zum Verkauf bikebebi


----------



## numinisflo (28. Januar 2010)

Da ist ja selbst mein Kind zu groß dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. Februar 2010)

Tadaaaa - fertig !


----------



## Kettenfaust (5. Februar 2010)

Flow Zeroooo  Sehr geiler Rahmen
werde meins demnächst auch mal posten 
wieviel Zoll sind das ?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. Februar 2010)

Das sind 16,5 zoll - in der Tat eine echt coole special edition Bemahlung. 

Steht gerade im bei mir im Wohnzimmer - Raumschmuck sozusagen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Februar 2010)

Das Zero erinnert mich immer an Lucky Stike


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn das Geld mal da ist, dann will ich mir auch ´nen 2007er Flow DJ-Rahmen in dem purple kaufen. Passend zu meinem lila Flatline SE. Macht dann bestimmt´ne geile Figur im Partnerlook


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2010)

*2011er Flow Proto*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (11. Februar 2010)

ich kann nix sehen -> pinkbike = Firewall  kann das mal bitte jemand ins IBC hochladen ...


----------



## Jendo (11. Februar 2010)

Interessante Lackierung!
Aber warum aus dem AllYouCanDo Flow ein reines Dirt Bike geworden ist, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## gobo (11. Februar 2010)

das sieht ja mal schick aus,was ganz anderes!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Interessante Lackierung!
> Aber warum aus dem AllYouCanDo Flow ein reines Dirt Bike geworden ist, versteh ich nicht.



Ganz richtig Robert,das kann ich auch in keinster Weise nachvollziehen,zumal unser Flow wirklich ein sehr guter "Alleskönner" ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2010)

Zumal sie ja auch nichts anderes in der Richtung im Programm haben
Aber die Lackierung find ich dennoch gut

G


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2010)

Und außerdem gab es das ja auch schon,daß Flow(FR) und Flow DJ parallel gelaufen sind!

Den Lack find ich auch super,aber da es ja nur ein Proto ist wird das wahrscheinlich genauso wie beim Flaty WC enden,im Vorfeld lauter schöne Designs und in Serie dann wieder totlangweilig


----------



## numinisflo (11. Februar 2010)

Ich finds auch ganz gut die Lackierung, kann aber mit einem reinen dj-bike einfach nix anfangen.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Februar 2010)

Die Lackierung erinnert mich an ein altes Bike Tech Hikari, müßte so Baujahr 1995 gewesen sein. Das war damals auf der einen Seite Anthrazit, auf der anderen Seite Silber.


----------



## joseppe (13. Februar 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Und außerdem gab es das ja auch schon,daß Flow(FR) und Flow DJ parallel gelaufen sind!



schade dass man das Flow(fr) nur schwer als rahmenset bekommen hat. die flow-komplettbikes waren ja immer sehr bescheiden ausgestattet.


----------



## urvi (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hats noch jemand schon entdeckt?!
Für den einen oder anderen hier eventuell interessant, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach kein wirklich würdiger Nachfolger...zumal mit dem Namen des Urahn:
http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_101+NomSousCategorie.html?CATID=1&SCATID=22

Da bin ich froh, letztes Jahr noch einen 2006er Flow-Rahmen in neu erwischt zu haben.

urvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (23. Februar 2010)

Meinem Rasouli mal neue Bremsen gegönnt( mittlerweile die 5 ten).

Gewicht liegt bei :10,5kg














Gruß


----------



## Jendo (24. Februar 2010)

Verdammt heißes Gschoss!
Sind das Hayes Bremsen?


----------



## bikebebi (24. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs und Mädels. Ich muss leider mein Flow verkaufen: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=225497

Ich bin im Preis inzwischen schon ganz schön kräftig runter gegangen, will und kann es nur natürlich nicht verschenken. WER HAT INTERESSE?

Schreibt mir: [email protected]

Das Angebot ist für den Zustand des Rads einfach super. Das Rad wurde nur von mit (Mädel) gefahren und ist wirklich ein geiles Teil, nur zum Fahren hab ich in den nächsten Jahren leider keine Zeit mehr und muss es daher verkaufen. Ich würde mich so freuen nen Käufer zu finden. Und das Rad ist für Jungs und Mädels gleich gut geeignet. Meldet euch.

Gruß, franzi


----------



## Magnum 204 (24. Februar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Verdammt heißes Gschoss!
> Sind das Hayes Bremsen?




ja sind Hayes Gram  (komplette Bremsanlage  mit scheiben: 740g)

gruß


----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2010)

magnum echt schickes teil 

sieht auch sehr gepflegt aus!

lg chris


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *2011er Flow Proto*



geil  
wo bekommt man den flow rahmen her?


----------



## slayerrider (5. März 2010)

ich glaub nicht das es den so zu kaufen geben wird, der neue sieht wohl so aus:


----------



## njoerd (5. März 2010)

der neue ist aber auch geil


----------



## Kettenfaust (5. März 2010)

Hey übelst scharf das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2010)

Neu berädert und bereift, 1/4Kg leichter und ich komme in dieser Saison hoffentlich mal öfter dazu auf Brechsandbahnen zu fahren als in der Vergangenheit


----------



## Jendo (22. März 2010)

Bis auf den Rahmen ein sehr geiles Bike


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2010)

Ne neueähhh hoffendlich passt alles


----------



## Soulbrother (28. März 2010)




----------



## gauchel (21. April 2010)

hey
fahre im moment auf meinem flow ne stahlachse hinten,kann ich auch schnellspanner hinten fahren wenn die einbaubreite hin haut?(habe noch nen 2ten satz felgen,auf den ich en paar reifen zum dirten ziehen will)
hier mal ein bild vom flow http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/536413


----------



## mohrstefan (23. April 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ne neueähhh hoffendlich passt alles


So der Rahmen , nur der Rahmen ist zu-verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. April 2010)

gau das passt ! hast du normale ausfallenden oder horizontale ?


----------



## gauchel (23. April 2010)

so wie hier
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/12056_0.jpg


----------



## neikless (23. April 2010)

müssten 14mm sein ... ev. gibts einen adapter frag doch mal bei bikeaction.de nach !

14mm auf 9mm (schnellspanner)


----------



## gauchel (23. April 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## neikless (29. April 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268436


----------



## Tomteromtomtom (1. Mai 2010)

Na gut dann will ich mal mitspielen:















Mein Flow das ich mir (eigentlich) als Street-Bike aufgebaut hab. Allerdings lässt es sich bei den richtigen Bedingungen super durch den Wald jagen. Die Nabe vorne wird noch durch eine blaue Hope pro 2 ersetzt damit das zur Pro 2 hinten passt und die Hayes Nine wird durch eine Oro K24 ersetzt weil die Hayes langsam den Geist aufgibt


----------



## SlayMe (1. Mai 2010)

gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2010)

... jetzt aber schnell !
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273842 Flow DJ 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273839 Flow "Rasouli"


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Mai 2010)

Volle Kanne


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... jetzt aber schnell !
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273842 Flow DJ
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273839 Flow "Rasouli"


ja bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (21. Mai 2010)

Hätte evtl. Interesse an einem Flow in 19". Ich glaube den gabs bis 2005 in dieser Größe.

Hat einer sowas zu verkaufen (Gebraucht/Neu)?


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Mai 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hätte evtl. Interesse an einem Flow in 19". Ich glaube den gabs bis 2005 in dieser Größe.
> 
> Hat einer sowas zu verkaufen (Gebraucht/Neu)?


 
Ich auch !!
Ich Zahle MEHR !!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Juni 2010)

e.thirteen: LG1 Kefü und KB neu, jetzt 12,29kg ...noch!


----------



## xerdanny (14. Juli 2010)

so dann hier mal mein neuestes projekt


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Juli 2010)

Bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich sage, dass es ewig kacke aussieht!


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2010)

Hey  ihm Gefällst
Schön BUND


----------



## Cuberius (10. August 2010)

Hat schon jemand Infos zum neuen Flow-Rahmen? Preis, Gewicht, etc. Oder heißt es noch bis zur Eurobike warten? Der Rahmen hat's mir ganz schön angetan, gerade in den grün-blau! Hoffe Rocky erbarmt sich und macht ne SE daraus. Wäre echt schade, wenn mal wieder die Prototypdesigns geil sind und die der Serie dann weitaus weniger.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (10. August 2010)

Sehe ich genauso, wann gibts die ersten infos zu den 2011er moppeds?


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2010)

Servus,
Meine aktuelle Version vom Flow in der Black Edition (Made by Khujand):













Auf dass der Thread nicht untergeht 

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (28. November 2010)

Richtig. Hier ist meins, auch wenn es jetzt schon wieder anders aussieht.


----------



## rotzifotzi (28. November 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Auf dass der Thread nicht untergeht
> 
> mfg
> Jendo



1. Khujand hat mal wieder saubere Arbeit geleistet 
2. auf dass der Thread nicht untergeht


----------



## xerdanny (28. November 2010)




----------



## Mitglied (9. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem Internet-Suche bisher nicht weitergebracht hat versuch' ich's mal hier.
Weiß jemand wo ich ein verschiebbares Schaltauge für ein 2008er Flow-DJ herbekommen kann?
Danke.


----------



## el Lingo (9. Dezember 2010)

Von Bikeaction und jedem Rocky Händler


----------



## Mitglied (9. Dezember 2010)

Das ging schnell, vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein nächstes Projekt:






Leider schlechte Foto-Qualität, hab's nur schnell mit'm Handy fotografiert.


----------



## Mitglied (21. Dezember 2010)

Tag nochmal!
Noch eine Frage: Bis zu welcher Körpergrösse würdet ihr ein 15 Zoll Flow im FR-HT-Bereich empfehlen wenn man es sowieso kompakt mag?
Hätte gerade eine Option für einen weiteren Rahmen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es Sinn macht.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Dezember 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Tag nochmal!
> Noch eine Frage: Bis zu welcher Körpergrösse würdet ihr ein 15 Zoll Flow im FR-HT-Bereich empfehlen wenn man es sowieso kompakt mag?
> Hätte gerade eine Option für einen weiteren Rahmen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es Sinn macht.
> Vielen Dank.



Moin

Ich bin mit 1,73m ein 16,5" FLOW gefahren. Auch als "FR-HT", u.a. auch im Bikepark. Das war mir klein genug.
Wie groß bist Du denn?

mfg


----------



## Mitglied (21. Dezember 2010)

Uh, dann hat es leider keinen Wert; ich bin 1,8m groß.

Edit: Vielleicht was für jemand anderen. Flow RASOULI, neu, 349 Startpreis. Noch 9 Std.
http://srx.de.ebayrtm.com/clk?RtmClk&u=1H4sIAAAAAAAAAEWPQWuDMBzF74LfQRg9RhM1Jgpetl4K6yCt7UAGJdXg%2FliNxITht1%2FKDrs8fu%2Fx3uG9NE5Fe9VFKYkwrTCrKI%2BO5yZKMcFhYFz9be3yVSVJN0Cs7nKLe5WcdDdu6KjdbCXMqJFGjegkV%2B0egM4wzNI6o9ArjAoRij6Uu31iIcCqqSUU0yzlOSc8E6KTVg3abC1jBcm9n%2Fr2Curn4KtC3KwZV%2BjbhZKSxRP7SxZpprWVj0Hvsv379bBLC7DO8%2BXtydrOnqmn5b%2BwrB6LLAykrolX6GsWBneveVpyHgbgE8pxnhW8pJQQf58U1A%2FM%2BBz8AmkZYi0oAQAA&ch=3&g=9c4ce11d1250a075f8d0e410fffa513c&i=-9999&aii=5804368955110101653&lid=742988&m=161375&pi=5197


----------



## maze665 (13. Januar 2011)

der stand meines flows. neu sind ... 
selle italia slr
sixpack stütze
sunline lenker + griffe
easton havoc vorbau

folgen sollen noch:
shimano kassette
carbon spacer
shimano kette
bremse wäre mir am liebsten eine xt
schaltung bin ich noch am überlegen ... auf jeden fall würde ich es gerne vorne einfach fahren ... also werd ich noch eine kettenführung brauchen.
welche schaltungen im mittleren preissegment könnt ihr empfehlen?
XT? SLX? 

bin über jede anregung dankebar!


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2011)

maze665 schrieb:


> der stand meines flows. neu sind ...
> selle italia slr
> sixpack sttze
> sunline lenker + griffe
> ...



Hi Maze,
Das schaut doch schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus!

Wenn Du nur einfach vorne fahren möchtest,
könnte ich mir das Flow wie folgt vorstellen:

- x9/x7 shortcage & Trigger (in der Bucht oder im Bikemarkt gibts immer was günstiges)
- sixpack Kettenführung (leicht, gutaussehend und günstig - Link)
- RR (11-28) Kassettenabstufung, sofern das für Dich ausreicht (z.B. Link)
- XT Bremsset (Link)

mfg
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2011)

Taugt mir auch gut bisher dein Flow! Schön schlicht in schwarz. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## maze665 (13. Januar 2011)

danke jendo für die anregeungen und tipps.
bei dem schaltwerk und dem trigger werd ich wohl lieber auf shimano vertrauen. (hab bei all meinen rädern shimano)
kann man die slx trigger/schaltwerk empfehlen? aber ich denke mankann damit sicher nix falsch machen oder?
dachte auch schon an ein saintschaltwerk ... kann ich das nur mit saint trigger benutzen oder gehen da andere trigger aus der shimanoreihe auch?

bei der kettenführung hatte ich mir die sixpackkefü eh schon angeschaut ... aber im bikemarkt gibt es auch günstige e.thirteen oder mrp. mal schaun wo der preis passt. 
mein eintziges problem is aber immer noch das ich noch nicht rausbekommen habe welchen iscg ich brauche für das bike? laut einer kurzen messung mit einem rollmeter bekomm ich da irgendwas bei  53 mm abstand zwischen den beiden bohrungen raus ... welcher iscg könte das ein? eher der 05 er oder?

vielen dank einstweilen!
greetz


----------



## maze665 (20. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen.

so wieder mal ein bild von meinem flow!
mittlerweile sind die carbonspacer drin und die gabel fix eingebaut!

shifter kommen nun sram x5 und ein schwarzes x9 schaltwerk.
bremsen kommt eine kombi aus saint sätteln und xt griffen ... schwarze bremsleitungen.
ausserdem is eine weisse e.thirteen kettenführung geordert.

so langsam wird es ja!


----------



## maze665 (7. Februar 2011)

bis auf ein paar kleingkeiten fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (7. Februar 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig und du fährst ne 2003er Louise?


----------



## maze665 (7. Februar 2011)

nein is eine saint!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mich eventuell und auch nur schweren Herzens von meinem heißgeliebten FLOW trennen...






 ...bei Interresse,Rahmen steht jetzt hier im Bikemarkt:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/349472/cat/500


----------



## 2o83 (14. März 2011)

Mein Flow FS, sieht man ja nun auch nicht mehr so oft! Foto ist leider nicht das aktuellste, Bremsleitung ist schon nach innen verlegt, ich mache die Tage mal neue Bilder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2011)

Aktuelle Bilder wären toll,gefällt mir gut das FS


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2011)

Ist ja eigentlich auch die Wiedergeburt des Ur-Slayers...


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2011)

Wow, das FS gefällt mir richtig gut!
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war mal eins in der Bucht gestrandet, aber ich Depp habe natürlich die Auktion verpasst...


----------



## 2o83 (15. März 2011)

Kommt auch aus der Bucht, das ist aber schon 2 Jahre her! Zum Trails heizen echt super, so momentan im Reha Aufbau, mehr darf ich noch nicht wieder. 





Cheers!


----------



## Cuberius (15. März 2011)

Gefällt mir echt gut!
Das Bild hat sogar nen Lerneffekt. Kannte das FS noch garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (15. März 2011)

Dann auch mal mein Rasouli, heute erstmal fertig geworden, geändert werden aber noch: Sattelklemme, Pedale, Stütze, Sattel und die Reifen, also noch einiges zu tun! Aber fahren tut es sich echt gut. 






Cheers!


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2011)

Saugeiles Geschoss! Nur die Kettenführung passt mir optisch nciht so! Machst Du noch Schoner an die Tauchrohre?


----------



## 2o83 (15. März 2011)

Kommt denk ich mal auch noch eine MRP Lopes Sl oder eine e13 dran, aber zum fahren reicht auch die olle Boxguide erstmal. Die Schoner hab ich heute gerade erst abgemacht, passen nicht zum Rad finde ich!


----------



## Pakalolo (16. März 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem Tausch? Biete rotes Flow in 16,5` und bräuchte eine Nummer größer?
Verkaufen würd ich´s auch, jedoch wär mir ein Tausch lieber. 
Grund: will Tourenlastiger werden und dazu ist mir der 16,5´ Rahmen zu klein.
Ansonsten: schöne Bikes habt ihr da so 
Ride on!


----------



## 2o83 (18. April 2011)

Kleine updates an meinen Flow`s:
Flow FS -> neue Reifen, neue KeFü + Kettenblatt & Kleinkram









Rasouli -> neue Reifen, neue KeFü + Kettenblatt, Leitungen gekürzt und Sattelklemme









Cheers!


----------



## Cuberius (18. April 2011)

Beide Bikes ein Leckerbissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Jonas< (18. April 2011)

hat hier jemand interesse an einem flow rahmen? ich verkauf nämlich einen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/363569/cat/52


----------



## mohrstefan (18. April 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Beide Bikes ein Leckerbissen!


Da bekommt man wiede Hunger


----------



## Cuberius (18. April 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Da bekommt man wiede Hunger



Wie gut, dass durch mein neues Projekt, dieser Hunger gestillt wird.


----------



## gobo (30. April 2011)

hi

hab meins auch nochmal etwas geändert,anderer lenker und lr!


----------



## frictionist (22. Juli 2011)

dann probier ichs mal in diesem thread 

hab mir grad den Flow Rasouli rahmen nagelneu gekauft und da ich mich im dirt bereich (bzw in den letzten 10 jahren an sich) nicht wirklich auskenne, wäre eine kleine liste, wie ich daraus ein spaßgerät á la s. oben bastel super.

v.a. gabel, schaltung, bremse, laufräder... ??
und wieviel muss ich da ca. investieren damits was g'scheits is?

danke schonmal für die zeit


----------



## Jendo (22. Juli 2011)

Puh, eine etwas ungenaue Fragestellung um dir eine differenzierte Antwort geben zu können.

Es wäre wichtig zu wissen was Du mit dem Rad anstellen möchtest (Dirtjump, allround, Freeride HT, 4X)? Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße hast Du dir gekauft? Wieviel Geld bist Du bereit aus zu geben?

mfg
Jendo


----------



## frictionist (22. Juli 2011)

rahmen: 16,5" bei 1,70m körper
v.a. werde ich es zum cruisen in der stadt nutzen aber eben auch mal hier und da n bissl jumpen, kleine tricks oder trails - also weit weg von contest oder profi bereich...
- also allround würds treffen
mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt, aber upgraden kann man ja immernoch 
mit dem geld ists ne gute frage... hatte mir mal 500,- +/- so als hausnummer im kopf bereitgelegt ?!

hilft das?


----------



## derEgmont (12. August 2011)

Falls jemand ein Flow DJ sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/405008/cat/500

Gruß


----------



## 2o83 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wieder aufgebaut:







Cheers!


----------



## Magnum 204 (22. Oktober 2011)

Schöner wiederaufbau

(erinnerungen werden wach ,wie der Rahmen noch mir war   )

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2011)

Schön wenn es seinem Vorbesitzer gefällt!  

Cheers!


----------



## Cuberius (23. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Flow da oben! Der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.

Mein Flow-Projekt wird Ende des Jahres auch endlich fertig. Rahmen wird zur Zeit gepulvert. Bei den restlichen Teilen fehlen nur noch die Laufräder. Wenn der Rahmen wieder da ist, stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder rein.


----------



## Cuberius (21. Dezember 2011)

Rahmen ist endlich fertig geworden. Jetzt darf gebastelt werden!

vorher:





nachher:


----------



## >Jonas< (21. Dezember 2011)

sehr geile farbe


----------



## gobo (22. Dezember 2011)

hey,sehr schön vorallem die farbe,mal was anderes


----------



## Cuberius (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke, freut mich das der Rahmen gefällt. Sobald es komplett ist, stelle ich Fotos rein. Wird aber noch ein bissel dauern, da ich mich erst noch von ner Schulter-OP erholen muss.


----------



## 2o83 (10. Januar 2012)

So, erst einmal fertig. Neu sind: vernünftige Kettenführung, richtige Bremsscheibe, Griffe und Vorderreifen. Gewicht jetzt 11,46 kg, Ziel erreicht! 






Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Flowrider,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Flowrahmen alle mit Cantihalter gebaut wurden?
Ich habe bei all meinen Suchen nur den Rasouli gefunden, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das dieser SE der einzige ist mit Cantihalter.

Danke fürs helfen...


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2012)

Das Flow ist doch der selbe Rahmen wie das Rasouli. Die haben bis 2004 auf jeden Fall Cantisockel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Flow aufbauen soll und brauche eure Hilfe. Wo liegt genau der Einsatzbereich? Ist das Bike wirklich so vielseitig? Ich hab bereits ein RMX und wollte mir aus "Resten" meines anderen Bikes was aufbauen mit dem ich auch mal einen Berg hochkomme. Ausserdem machen mir Strecken wie der Contitrack, 4X... und auch Teile des Slopestyle in Winterberg richtig Spass aber mit einem HT denke ich das es noch ein bissl mehr Spass machen würde. Ich will damit keine 4X Rennen oder sowas gewinnen, vielleicht mal ein bisschen Slopestyle oder Dirt ausprobieren und schöne flowige Strecken wie z.B: Contitrack usw fahren. Dachte da so grob an 2fach Kurbel mit Kefü, FOX Talas 36 100-160mm, Maxiss Larsen TT...

Ich zitiere dazu mal "Soulbrother" hier ausm Forum hoffe das ist kein Problem:

"Dieser wunderschöne Rahmen mit seiner äußerst  ausgewogenen Geometrie ist bestens geeignet für den weitreichenden  Einsatz von Freeride/Dirt über All Mountain bis hin zum Aufbau als 4x  Bike !"

Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee

gruß Benni


----------



## >Jonas< (26. Januar 2012)

Dafür ist das Flow perfekt.
Schau mal bei meinen Fotos, da sind nen paar Bilder von meinem alten Flow der genau für den Einsatzzweck aufgebaut wurde wie du beschrieben hast.
Würde aber vorne nur ein Kettenblatt dran machen, z. B. nen 34er und ne 10-fach Kassette damit kommste jeden Berg hoch.


----------



## benithedog (26. Januar 2012)

Ja klar nur müsste ich für 1/10 fach wieder jede Menge investieren hab noch gute XT 9fach Kassette,DT Swiss FR LRS mit Ringle Naben, FOX TALAS, Deore LX HolowtechII 3fach Kurbel, SAINT Umwerfer... alles aus meinem alten Rahmen hier liegen. Wollte halt möglichst viel davon verwenden. Vielleicht bau ich dann später ein bisschen mehr in richtung 4X um. Wollte halt mal wissen ob man das Bike überhaupt Tourenmäßig auch mal bergauf fahren kann und ob meine Gabel mit 545mm Einbaulänge bei 160mm da rein passt? Warscheinlich passt aber eher die 130mm Einstellung zum Flow Rahmen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2012)

Frage:

Würdet ihr für nen Flow Rahmen welcher für meine Frau als leichtes Trailbike aufgebaut werden soll lieber ne Manitou Minute Super 120; MRD 130 oder doch ne Reba RL 2012 mit 120mm verbauen?


----------



## Xexano (6. Februar 2012)

Hey Ben,

ja, das Flow ist tatsächlich so vielseitig. Nur die Rahmengröße muss stimmen. Für Dirt und 4X kompakter, kleiner; als FR-HT hingegen dann eher ne Nummer größer. Ich glaube auch, dass das Flow für Dirt nicht so "flexibel" ist, wie die BMX-ähnlichen Dirtrahmen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen BMX-lastigen Dirtrahmen gefahren bin. Für 4X und FR ist der Rahmen auf jeden Fall super! 

Fahre mein Rasouli noch mit der legendären Z150 von damals. Hat also 150 mm mit ETA auf 80 mm versenkbar. Passt so, überlege aber ab und an schon mal, ob ich nicht mal eine Gabel mit weniger Federweg ausprobieren soll. Wäre aber wiederum schade um die Z150...
Mein Einsatzgebiet? Hmm... "*******gal! Lass mich fahren!"?

Hol dir so einen Rahmen und hau einfach die Sachen drauf. Du wirst schon merken, was gut dran passt und was nicht! Danach kannst Du ja immer noch "optimieren"!


----------



## ChuckNoland (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir als Winter und als Spassbike auch was zusammengebaut!
Bis auf die Gabel und ein paar kleinigkeiten ist alles von meinem (ehemaligen!) CC-Bike.
Hab aber schon noch ein paar Sachen im Kopf wo verbessert werden sollen(ihr kennt das ja,kaum is man fertig fängt man im Kopf wieder an was man ändern kann!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. Februar 2012)

Servus,

falls jemand Interesse an einem Flow-Rahmen hat, wir haben gemeinsam mit Rocky Mountain Teamfahrer Flo Konietzko eine kleine Lieferung aus Canada organisiert. Die Stückzahl ist sehr begrenzt. Für weitere Infos Mail oder PN.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten München

Tom


----------



## benithedog (15. Februar 2012)

Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich genau? Flow oder Flow DJ? Und der Preis wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. Februar 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich genau? Flow oder Flow DJ? Und der Preis wäre auch interessant.




Servus,

es geht um diese Rahmen:

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_2.html?BIKE=944&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2011

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+FLOW_1.html?BIKE=943&CATID=1&SCATID=5&Y=2011

D.h. mit Schaltung oder Singlespeed fahrbar.

Der Preis wird 349.- sein...

Gruß Tom


----------



## b-o (28. März 2012)

hallo,
will mir fürs pumptrackfahren ein bike aufbauen - teile habe ich nur der rahmen fehlt... 
wer fährt ein flow auf pumptracks?
welche rahmengröße fährt ihr bei welcher körpergröße?
- bin selbst ca. 178cm - würde da ein Rahmen in M passen?

grüße,
bo


----------



## Cuberius (10. Mai 2012)

Die ersten Übungen nach 6 Monaten Zwangspause.


----------



## 2o83 (17. Juni 2012)

Das Flow FS der Frau mal wieder, wird nun aber noch ein wenig mit moderneren Teilen aufgerüstet...






Cheers!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2012)

Geiles Ding

G.


----------



## fabs8 (20. Juni 2012)

Neues Spielzeug für den alten Herrn...






Rocky Mountain Flow 2 2012
Rock Shox Pike Air 
Profile Kurbel
KMC sl Light Gold
Titanachse u. Innenlager
blaue Profile Naben
Atomlap Felgen
FSA Gravity light Vorbau
Lapierre Bar
Cane Creek 100 Steuersatz 
Avid Elixier CR 
Country bikes Sattel + Pivotal Sattelstütze 
ganzes Bike Titanschrauben 


Und macht einfach nuuuuuur Spass


----------



## BenutzerAndi (24. September 2012)

Hi zusammen. Bin kürzlich auch zu dem Vergnügen gekommen einen Flow Dj Rahmen erstehen zu können. Hab was die Ausstattung angeht mal in Richtung 4x gepeilt. Fährt sich einfach herrlich.


----------



## 2o83 (4. Oktober 2012)

So, nun wandert es an die Wand, hat Spaß gemacht.   Aber wurde mal Zeit für was Neues!  

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2012)

... echt schad drum!


----------



## 2o83 (4. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht bau ich es irgendwann wieder mit Teilen aus der Zeit auf, nun ist es aber erst einmal Deko. Mal schauen wie lange. 

Cheers!


----------



## gobo (4. Oktober 2012)

ja genau,die schätze dieser erde muß man schützen


----------



## Feldwiesel (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir jetzt auch ein spaßiges Flow zugelegt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. März 2013)

Servus, bin zwar derzeit immer noch quasi "frühpensionierter MTBer" (sprich: Meine "aktive" Zeit liegt lange zurück in den 90ern), aber jetzt wo mein kleiner 5-jähriger Sohn grade mit dem Biken/Fahrradfahren anfangen will/soll (endlich muss!  ), fängts mich auch wieder an zu jucken.

Hab noch die alten Geräte aus den 90ern irgendwo unterm Hausratsgerümpel versteckt (siehe Signatur), aber bin grad am Überlegen, ein 2007er/2008er Rocky Flow Zero zu kaufen (das mit der coolen grünen Farbe und dem Lucky-Strike-Punkt drauf - soll wohl von den japan. Kampfflugzeugen sein?).

Was meint ihr, ist bei nem Dirtbike Rahmenhöhe 16,5" für 1,73 m okay? Fällt das Flow Zero größer oder kleiner aus?
Meine CrossCountry-Bikes sind zwischen 16,5" (bei CC is mir das eigentlich zu klein) und 18,5" (für CC passt mir ein Rocky in 18-18,5" optimal).

Wär das Ding im guten Zustand die aufgerufenen über-600-Euro wert?

Und irgendwo in dem Thread las ich, dass das Flow Zero total schlecht sei!?

Also fahren will ich damit nix Besonderes, hab ja nun leider schon jahrzehntelange Pause. Ein bisschen Trial und Streetstyle halt, auf dem Anfängerniveau, wo ich damals in den 90ern aufgehört habe.

Was wiegt denn eigentlich so ein Dirtbike, bin 8-10 kg gewohnt von meinen alten Hardtails aus den 90ern!?

Gruß

Willi


----------



## SlayMe (1. April 2013)

Ein 16,5" sollte bei Dir passen. Aber vielleicht solltest Du erstmal versuchen, so ein Rad auszuleihen/Probe zu fahren. Denn gerade ältere Semester stellen so ein Rad nach zwei Mal fahren wieder in den Schuppen, weil sie keine Zeit zum Üben/Fahren finden.
Vom Gewicht kommst Du mit bezahlbaren Teilen eher so auf 13kg. Beim Preis kommt es halt auf die Komponenten an. Bei 600 Euro sollte es schon ein guter Allgemeinzustand, eine bessere Gabel und anständige Komponenten sein.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. April 2013)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Ein 16,5" sollte bei Dir passen. Aber vielleicht solltest Du erstmal versuchen, so ein Rad auszuleihen/Probe zu fahren. Denn gerade ältere Semester stellen so ein Rad nach zwei Mal fahren wieder in den Schuppen, weil sie keine Zeit zum Üben/Fahren finden.
> Vom Gewicht kommst Du mit bezahlbaren Teilen eher so auf 13kg. Beim Preis kommt es halt auf die Komponenten an. Bei 600 Euro sollte es schon ein guter Allgemeinzustand, eine bessere Gabel und anständige Komponenten sein.



Danke für deine Antwort!

Ja, ich vermute schwer, dass ich (Beruf, Studium, 1 Kleinkind, 1 Säugling - und ab und zu frägt mich meine Frau auch noch was ) kaum Zeit zum Fahren (bzw. richtig Dirtriden/Springen lernen haben werde).
Die Nutzung wird sich daher sicherlich irgendwo zwischen Keller und gelegentlichem Rausholen einpendeln.
Grade das spricht doch für das Flow, finde ich, weil diese Dirtjumpbikes so günstig sind, dass man sich kaum Gewissensbissen (wie bei meinem Vertex t. o. und dem Klein Attitude und dem GT team trials) aussetzt, wenn man nachher kaum Zeit zum Fahren hat .
Allein schon das exclusive Flow Zero Design (Rahmen/Farbe) und der günstige Preis sprechen doch dafür, dass man es entweder intensiv nutzen ODER alternativ einfach nur sammeln kann!? (werde mich um einen goldenen Mittelweg bemühen ).

Hm, Probefahren - wer in Freising fährt denn so ein Ding? (Dann täte ich gerne mal probefahren)
Ansonsten stelle ich mir das Fahrfeeling als Mischung irgendwo zwischen meinem alten Experience-selig und meinem GT team trials vor, kommt das in etwa hin?

13 kg ist schon sakrisch schwer, sind Dirtbikes immer so mittelalterlich vom Gewicht her? Hatte ja schon vor 20 Jahren Bikes unter 10 kg, okay, höher als 1-1,5 m bin ich damit net gesprungen, aber das hab ich mit dem Flow auch net vor, jetzt ja erst recht nimmer, besser als in meiner Jugend werd ich nimmer werden...  

Zustand und Ausstattung von dem Teil, was mir vorschwebt, sind angeblich topp (ist zu weit weg, kann net hinfahren).
Hat XTR-Komponenten - wobei ich die an nem Dirtbike net brauchen tät, hätt das Teil lieber als Singlespeed, aber finde nirgendwo ein Flow Zero als Singlespeeder aufgebaut (wer weiß was? Selbstbau scheidet aus Zeitgründen in der nächsten Zeit aus)...


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-FLOW-SONDERMODELL-ZERO-hangargreen-/221206356572?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3380ed225c#ht_178wt_1162 hier ist doch schon eine ewigkeit ein's !


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. April 2013)

Genau das Stück mein ich ja. Und du hast den Punkt auch schon ausgesprochen: "seit Ewigkeiten". Wo ist also der versteckte Haken an dem Modell/Baujahr/Einzelstück, dass das "seit Ewigkeiten" keiner will?

Der Verkäufer sagt, er habe viele Angebote für einen geringeren Preis vorliegen - ist also einfach nur der Preis überhöht?
(Kenne mich mit der Marktlage der Flows nicht so aus, man findet ja kaum mal ein (komplettes) im Angebot)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (2. April 2013)

aloha leutz

bin auf der suche nach nem flow,nicht dj!!der rahmen sollte 16,5" haben!!
wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn es ein se wäre!

jaja ich weiss falscher tread aber so gehts am besten

mfg


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. April 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> flow,nicht dj!! (...) wenn es ein se wäre!



Was heißt eigentlich DJ (Dirtjump?) und SE?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Flow DJ und Flow SE und Flow Zero?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. April 2013)

Schon wieder leer durchgelaufen, das Flow Zero auf Ebay. Komisch.
Und Single-Speed-Flow gibt´s zur Zeit deutschlandweit gar net oder wie?


----------



## SlayMe (4. April 2013)

Das Flow auf ebay finde ich etwas teuer. Aber ich kenne den Zustand nicht und die Ausstattung ist ungenau beschrieben. Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mein Flow gekauft habe, wurden vergleichbare Flows allerdings um die 500 angeboten. Und bei ebay teilweise noch deutlich gÃ¼nstiger ersteigert. Aber ein Ding ist immer soviel wert, wie der KÃ¤ufer bereit ist, zu bezahlen. Und wenn Du genau diesen Rahmen willst und der VerkÃ¤ufer nicht mit sich Handeln lÃ¤st, dann kannst nur Du entscheiden, ob das Rad 650â¬ wert ist.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. April 2013)

Naja, genau den Rahmen schon, aber die Ausstattung net unbedingt, hätt jetzt (nachdem wir ja das 2x7=14 Vertex und das 3x8=24 Gang Attitude bereits haben) gerne endlich mal ein Single-Speed. Da tät sich doch grad ein Dirtjump-Radl gut dafür anbieten, oder?
Sonst muss ich halt das Attitude auf SingleSpeed umbauen...


----------



## gobo (4. April 2013)

du hast leute die meinen echt noch nen neupreis zu bekommen,wahnsinn!!
die kiste ist schon wie lange drin,hatte mich da auch über den preis gewundert.
bei ebay kleinanz. ist einer drin mit nem dh to für 2000 euro!!hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2013)

hier sind auch Teile um 1000 drinn und mehr !
und wenn du--- "ich will haben"--- KAUFEN !!!
kenne ich habe es eigendlich selten bereut


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. April 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> hier sind auch Teile um 1000 drinn und mehr !
> und wenn du--- "ich will haben"--- KAUFEN !!!
> kenne ich habe es eigendlich selten bereut



Jetzt check ich´s grad nimmer, auf welches Angebot bezieht sich jetzt dein Kommentar?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. April 2013)

Siehe da, es gibt doch noch günstige Flows, hier ab 200:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4ac3204d7f

Leider turnt mich die mausgraue Farbe ja überhaupt gar nicht an...


----------



## gobo (20. Mai 2013)

kann es kaum glauben,hab noch einen bekommen!!
und von zustand her "fast" neuwertig!!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Mai 2013)

Geil


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Mai 2013)

... der schönste von allen


----------



## gobo (21. Mai 2013)

hätte gern ein paar hintergrund infos zum rahmen,weiß da jemand was??
das er die reha von tarek "unterstützen" sollte ist klar aber wie ist es mit der stückzahl??man sagte mir das es 50 stk. sein sollten wobei 20 für deutschland waren,stimmt das??der typ von dem ich es hab meinte das es der vorgänger vom flow ist,das ist doch ein flow???


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Mai 2013)

Der Vorgänger vom FLOW war der REAPER


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand, was isn der Unterschied zw. dem hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221223156360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

und dem hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140987070565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

(also vom Rahmen, Baujahr und Wert her - die Schaltung ist mir wurscht, die gehört an so´n Rad eh net hin, find ich)


----------



## gobo (4. Juni 2013)

geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juni 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> geo.





Soll das die Abkürzung für Geometrie sein? Und dann, wie weiter?


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juni 2013)

Flow DJ hat ein niedrigeres Sitzrohr. Wenn's dir gefällt, check meinen Bikemarkt


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. Juni 2013)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Flow DJ hat ein niedrigeres Sitzrohr. Wenn's dir gefällt, check meinen Bikemarkt



Danke für die Info!

Ah, das ist derselbe Rahmen (wie in dem einen Ebay-Angebot), genau.

Für Bike-Aufbauen hab ich im Augenblick aber gar keine Zeit, mir reicht jetzt schon der bevorstehende halbe Totalumbau (blöde Wortkombi, gibt´s ja eigentlich gar net, gell?) vom Cube Kids 160 meines kleinen 5-Jährigen.
Das Flow sollte einfach ready-to-go sein, zumindest für dieses Jahr erstmal.

Sag mal, wenn ich die Aufschrift auf dem Rahmen so lese: Seit wann werden denn die Rockies in Kanada gebaut, mein Experience und auch alle anderen Modelle aus den 90er Jahren (außer die Custom-Flaggschiffe Wedge & Co.) waren in Japan gebaut, lediglich ZUSAMMENgebaut in Kanada. Früher umschrieben sie das "ZUSAMMENgebaut" mit "handcrafted in Kanada" (wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber "built in..." heißt doch, wo der Rahmen wirklich GEBAUT ist!? Also jetzt statt Japan in Kanada oder wie?

PS: Was wiegt eigentlich so´n Flow/Flow DJ Rahmen? 2 kg oder mehr?


----------



## BenutzerAndi (5. Juni 2013)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Flow DJ hat ein niedrigeres Sitzrohr. Wenn's dir gefällt, check meinen Bikemarkt


 
Sehr schön. Wenn ich nicht selber einen hätte würde ich das Angebot annehmen. Der Preis ist dafür Hammer. Hab für den Rahmen wesentlich mehr bezahlt. Ist er auch wert aber ich glaube nicht dass man den sonst für 150 findet. Bin rege begeistert von dem Rad!


----------



## sf666 (12. Juni 2013)

tatatataaaaaaaa,

s is (fast) fertig - nach gut fünf jahren ht-abstinenz wird wieder hart geritten..

rahmen (18") hab ich vor einem guten halben jahr hier in der bucht erstanden...nun wurde die reste- und ersatzteilkiste geplündert...und das ist dabei rausgekommen...is noch der "schnell-aufbau" um zu schauen, ob alles gleitet, schaltet und rollt..bremsleitungen werden natürlich noch gekürzt, griffe kommen auch noch neu, kettenstrebenschutz, und so kleinzeugs halt..

wofürs sein soll? für alles












einer geht treten - bis später


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juni 2013)

Gratulation!

Mal ne Frage, weil ich ja grade erst vor kurzem begonnen habe, mich für die RM Flows zu interessieren:
Ist die Rahmengeometrie nicht für Dirtjump ausgelegt? Weil ich bei deinem Flow 3 Kettenblätter vorne sehe... 

(Das Flow Zero, wofür ich mich in der letzten Zeit interessiert hatte, hatte vorne ja 2 Kettenblätter ohne Umwerfer - hatte mich da ja schon gewundert gehabt, wofür ein DJ-Bike 2 Kettenblätter vorne hat...)


----------



## sf666 (12. Juni 2013)

HeyO,

danke. das flow hat sich soweit i weiß im laufe der zeit ein wenig (geo) gewandelt: 2011, 2012 und 2013 sind flow 1 und 2 dj-bikes, 2010,2009 gibts flow dj und flow 1,2...wobeis hier fürs flow 1,2, nur zwei (reg./long) rahmengrößen gibt und in beiden fällen das sitzrohr auch nur rd. 35cm is....vor und inkl. 2008 gibts die flow 1,2,..rahmen in drei größen (15", 16.5", 18")..diese rahmen find i - vor allem jetzt nach einigen ausfahrten - genial als fr/am/ed/shred (was auch immer)-HT (viell. ein wenig von der körpergröße abhängig; mit 1,90 wird evtl. schon a bissl eng).

die kurbel hatte ich übrig - so hab ich sie montiert - gefahren wird sie überwiegend 2-fach -> schaltwerk is nur med. (wobei gr. KB/kleinstes R funzt) 

lg


----------



## 26er (2. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Zeit habe ich mich dazu entschieden ein Bike aufzubauen, mit dem ich die lokalen und regionalen Pumtracks in und um Berlin und Land Brandenburg abklappern kann und je nach Fortschritt und Steigerung des Leistungsniveaus auch evtl. ein wenig Airtime genießen könnte. Mit glänzenden Augen betrachte ich auch die 4X Disziplin.
Nun habe ich mich auf Grund der Herkunft der Rahmenschmiede und dem damit verbunden Pathos für ein Rocky Mountain Flow entschieden. Da dies mein erstes Bike ist, welches ich komplett neu aufbaue, würde ich mich natürlich über Tips oder konstruktive Kommentare aus der Gemeinde freuen.
(Falls dies hier der falsche Thread für mein Anliegen sein sollte, auch bitte Bescheid geben)

Ich erhoffe mir von dem fertigen Bike ein cooles Spassgerät, um die oben genannten Disziplinen kennenzulernen und nebenbei auch noch Kraft, Kondition und Handling zu trainieren.
Da ich mich gerade dazu entschieden habe mit 27 Jahren nochmals die Schulbank zu drücken, kann ich leider dem Materialfetischismus nicht ganz so exzessiv frönen. Werde aber versuchen, nach und nach die "schwächsten" Glieder der Kette zu optimieren.

Die größten Anschaffungen sind getätigt und liegen bereit:

*Rahmen:*Rocky Mountain Flow (metallicbrown) Gr.L 
*Gabel:*Marzocchi DJ 3 2011 (ich bin mir Bewusst darüber, dass das Gerät elend schwer ist und es kaum Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt, doch der Kurs war echt top und einen Vorbau und Lenker gab es dazu und denke, wenn man 2 Kilo mehr auf die "Hantelstange" packt, geht es später viel leichter mit weniger Gewicht )
*Lenker:* (erst einmal der im Paket war) Amoeba Borla 700mm/40mm Rise
(Alternative: Race Face Diabolus - 610mm/ca. 30mm Rise)
*Vorbau:*Amoeba Borla - 80mm/Angle 10 Grad
Kennt jemand diese Firma? Bzw. Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
*Laufräder:* Spank Stiffi 40 AL 26 Zoll/ Fun Works Naben(VR 110mm oder 100mm/HR 135mm)
*Bereifung:*Schwalbe TableTop

So... das wars erst einmal mit dem SetUp fürs Erste.
Was meiner Meinung jetzt noch fehlt sind:Tretlager+Kurbel+Zahnrad+Pedale / Kette / Freilaufritzel / Steuersatz / Sattel+Stütze / und Bremsen (wähle bewusst den Plural, da ich damit die Spitzkehre unter anderem üben kann)

Jetzt zu Euch:
Meint Ihr, mann müsste die Gabel schon vorab zum Service bringen? Habe sie probeweise demontiert eingetaucht und es traten keine Knarz/Schmatz oder Schnirgelgeräusche auf.
Auf welche Teile kann man auch gebraucht aus dem Markt zurückgreifen?
Welche Ritzelkombination sollte ich wählen, wenn ich einen starken Erstantritt habe und auch Strecken überwinden möchte und dennoch agil auf dem Track bleibe. Mit meinem aktuellen Bike fahre ich gern auf den Tracks mit einer 32/16 oder 32/17 Kombination(schaltbar).(Geil wäre die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ) 

Bin mir auch bewusst darüber, dass ich körperlich keine 13 mehr bin 
Aber habe noch das Gedankengut eines 16 Jährigen
Meine Statur: 1,78/ ca. 72 Kilo

Alles Gute an Euch

und Peace in da middle East.

Cheers Marko


----------



## 26er (16. August 2013)

Hey Leute...
hier dann mal ein Vorabbild, was den aktuellen Zustand angeht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. August 2013)

Der Vorbau ist aber schwer lang!


----------



## 26er (18. August 2013)

Moin Elefantenvogel,
darüber habe ich mir noch gar keinen Plan gemacht. War erst einmal zu frieden, dass ich einen habe und wie schon oben beschrieben, werde ich die "weak-parts" auch tauschen. Kannst Du mir sagen, was für eine Art Steuersatz ich anbringen darf? Integriert, Semi-Integriert, Tapered oder oder? Falls es hilfreich ist... der Gabelschaft ist 200 mm lang.
Für mich sieht es so aus als wäre da nicht mehr so viel Platz. Wie muss ich vorgehen um den passenden Steuersatz zu finden? (Noobmode activated)


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. August 2013)

Hey!
Das müsste ein ganz normaler 1 1/8 Steuersatz sein!

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21435_Imperator-S-Pro-Steuersatz-.html 

Sowas in der Art! Viel Spaß beim aufbauen!


----------



## mfgog (7. November 2013)

Hallo
Ich hab den Thread durchgeblättert und es kommen eh immer wieder ähnliche Fragen, aber net bös sein, für mich spezifisch frag ich wieder einmal:
Hab die Möglichkeit ein schönes, gut (custom) aufgebautes Flow 2 2007 zu kaufen (ohne mögliches Probesitzen).
Ich komm aus dem Trail/FR/DH-Bereich
Das bike ist für Trockenübungen (Manual, Bikebeherrschung/Technik am Parkplatz  kleine Wintertouren auf den Trails, Pumptrack)
Einzige Bedenken meinerseits: 18" Rahmen (Ich bin 176, 81 Beinlänge)
Ich fahr zwar mit dem Fully eh die Größe, hab aber mit so einem bike keine Erfahrung. Kein DH, große Jumps, extremes Gelände. Auch gröbere Dirteinsätze werd ich mir wohl nicht gönnen.
Meine Frage: kann ich mit der Rahmengröße bei dem  Profil viel falsch machen?
Hat wer die Geodaten (Oberrohrlänge, Winkel etc.)?
Danke
da BK


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. November 2013)

Was heißt gut aufgebaut?
Wie teuer? Würde mir an deiner Stelle wenn überhaupt ein Flow DJ holen... Abgesehen davon ist m.E. z.B. ein Cannondale Chase aus der Zeit von der Geometrie her einfach besser... wenns ein etwas älteres Dirtbike sein soll...


----------



## mfgog (8. November 2013)

Hi
Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ich such nur einen letzten Entscheidungsanstoß für ein nettes bike.
Ich hab mir länger über das Anforderungsprofil Gedanken gemacht und im Internet gesucht. 
Ein reines Dirtbike kommt nicht in Frage Beim Suchen ist mir dafür das sogenannte FR-HT ins Auge gestochen und Leute, die damit genau das gleiche machen wollen, wie ich (s.o.)
Diese bikes gibt´s ob der zunehmenden Spezialisierung kaum mehr. Deshalb muß es auch ein älteres, gebrauchtes sein.
Daher stell ich die Frage so spezifisch. Ich weiß, dass es bessere Dirter gibt, aber die will/brauch ich nicht, und mit denen kann ich auch nicht das machen, was ich vorhab. (Ich habs probiert  )
mfg
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. November 2013)

Also: 18 Zoll Rahmen müsste dir für deinen Einsatzbereich zu groß sein. Mit Ausnahme der Wintertouren über Trails, aber auf Pumptracks und zum Techniküben definitiv... Ich bin 1,84 und bin jahrelang ein Flow in 15 gefahren- sowohl auf Dirts als auch im Bikepark und auf Trails... Aufgebaut mit 1*9 und einer Rock Shox Pike, später Singlespeed...
Fahr es am besten mal test...


----------



## mfgog (11. November 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung!


----------



## Freefall79 (29. November 2013)

Hallo,
habe mal die Geometriedaten herausgekramt (2007er Flow 2.0, 18"):
- Lenkwinkel 66.5
- Sitzwinkel 71.5
- Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) 600mm
- Steuerrohr 125mm

Könnte mir genau passen. Hä, hä.
-


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2013)

so erste ausfahr und ich muß sagen geht richtig gut das flow!!einzig was etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist wäre die tatsache das es hinten nicht federt,lach aber sonst macht das teil richtig spass!!


----------



## zwochriwo (19. Februar 2015)

Brauche ein neues isis innenlager wie breit ist das beim rasouli
Danke wo
Ps hab ein Recht gut erhaltenes schönes


----------



## gobo (19. Februar 2015)

68/73mm!!


----------



## triplelag (10. März 2015)

Hi!

mein neues Singlespeed-Enduro-Hardtail! ca. 12,5kg

Gruß
Max

Edit: Sorry für die Pedale...


----------



## mfgog (1. Februar 2016)

Mittlerweile 3 Jahre mein Winterbike, das Flow. Ohne Katzenaugen, mit Forca absenkbarer Sastü und leichteren LR vom Altrad... bestes Techniktraining auf jedem Untergrund!


----------



## Cuberius (12. Februar 2016)

Nur für den Winter ist mir meins zu schade


----------



## mfgog (13. Februar 2016)

Schönes bike!
Meins hab ich gebraucht gekauft ursprünglich als Alltagsbike...macht mit dicker Bereifung im Winter viel Spass am Berg...gutes Techniktraining. Und macht Vorfreude aufs Fully im Frühling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 125xx (6. Juli 2016)

Guten tag ..um mich kurz vorzustellen ich bin florian aus berlin ...bin früher viel dirt gefahren aber seit einigen jahren nur noch nen kleinen renn-singlespeeder....nun zu meiner frage: hab mir einen flow 1 rahmen aus der bucht geholt und wollte mir nun wieder nen stabiles rad für nen paar kleine Sprünge oder mal ne runde im wald zusammenstellen...mein problem ist ich kann die geo des rahmens nicht wirklich einordnen und weiß nicht ob es ein reiner dirt rahmen ist oder ob man damit auch mal nen Ausflug in den freeride bereich machen kann....desweiteren kann mir jemand für diesen rahmen sagen was er für sattelstützen maße hat was für bremsenaufnahmen und was für ein innenlager ich verbauen kann...finde leider dazu im netz so gut wie nix....ich weiß es ist sehr viel auf einmal aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. ..danke schonmal im vorraus...achso der rahmen ist es geworden da ich unbedingt ausfallende wollte fahr sehr gern singlespeed und ne schaltung ja auch immer noch möglich ...anbei mal nen bild...hab den rahmen ja warscheinlich einem von euch abgekauft


----------



## Cuberius (13. Juli 2016)

Moin,

schickes Flow, aber ein bissel neue Farbe wäre ganz gut 
Was du wissen willst, ist eigentlich alles ganz einfach auf'm Bild zu sehen 

- Bremsenaufnahme: IS2000
- Lagergehäusebreite: 73mm (aktuelle Innenlager passen ohne Probleme)
- Sattelstütze ganz einfach messen 

Der Rahmen ist recht verspielt, eignet sich aber mit ner 130mm (bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob mehr freigegeben ist) Gabel auch ein bissel zum Freeriden. Wobei du dein Verständnis von Freeride mal genauer schreiben solltest. Ist ja ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## 125xx (13. Juli 2016)

Danke erstmal für die antworten hatte im tech talk schon eine antworten erhalten... 

Rahmen soll eigentlich Raw werden aber hätte die schriftzüge schon gern drauf mal gucken...
gabel hab ich jetzt ne gebrauchte rock shox reba 120mm so gut wie gekauft...
naja freeriden ist für mich erstmal das freie fahren ohne wettkampf gedanken...
in meinem speziellen fall werden das kleinere dirt jumps und flowige nicht alzu anspruchsvolle abfahrten sein....werde hier auch mal nen update geben


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Juli 2017)

ebay Kleinanzeiger Fund,Neu § noch nie Aufgebaut aus den Jahre 2005 und in 19Zoll !


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juli 2017)

Suche eine passende Gabel!?


----------



## mfgog (10. Juli 2017)

Wenns was altes gebrauchtes sein darf: Siehe flow im  post #650 . Die Stahlfeder- bomber steht bei mir rum, weil ich eine 150 er sector eingebaut hab....

Gesendet von meinem BTV-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juli 2017)

Danke , habe eine gefunden, kommt ne "Aahle" Psyio hinein


----------



## Heikibike (21. Juni 2020)

Ich habe für meinen Sohn ein Flow 2.0 als Dirt aufgebaut- er ist sehr glücklich damit 



Mit dem Kettenspanner und der Geometrie bin ich noch nicht ganz glücklich, daher...

Sollte noch jemand einen Flow DJ Rahmen abgeben wollen, würde ich mich sehr über ein Angebot freuen!!!

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Freefall79 (4. Januar 2022)

Moin!

Fährt von Euch noch jemand sein RM Flow?
Welcher Steuersatz hat sich beim Flow bewährt? Verträgt es einen Steuersatz mit großer Einpresstiefe?

Cheers
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urvi (4. Januar 2022)

Hab in meinem einen FSA ThePig DH pro drin, welcher schon relativ tief im Steuerrohr steckt...ohne Probleme.

Gruß..ebenfalls ein Thomas😉


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2022)

urvi schrieb:


> Hab in meinem einen FSA ThePig DH pro drin, welcher schon relativ tief im Steuerrohr steckt...ohne Probleme.
> 
> Gruß..ebenfalls ein Thomas😉



Hab ich in meinem Reaper auch. Das war irgendwie der Steuersatz für die Art Räder damals 

G.


----------



## Freefall79 (4. Januar 2022)

Danke @urvi und @LB Jörg das hilft mir.


----------

